# Betreutes Fahren für Senioren



## supasini (6. November 2006)

So, hiermit ist der Strunz-Modus eröffnet: 
wir sind in beiden Kategorien auf der ersten Seite des WP!!!  
(06.11.2006; 15:15 Uhr - vermutlich zu ersten und letzten Mal )
Der Beweis für die Nachwelt: 







und dass ich das noch erleben darf... :






wie wäre es mit einer Senioren-Tour am Samstag? Ich hab mal im LMB was ausgeschrieben, ist ja immerhin mein Namenstag!
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3557

Bess dehmnähx, martin


----------



## Enrgy (6. November 2006)

Hi Martin

Gut gemacht!! Vor allem der Screenshot... 

Mit Samstag muß ich mal schauen, was meine Krankenschwester dazu sagt. Wieviel Km/Hm werden das denn? 
Dann natürlich das Wetter - ich spüre meine alten Narben aus WW I und WW II schon wieder... 

ääh, meinte natürlich WP I, WP II und WP III

Grüße vom Stubenältesten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (6. November 2006)

wenn's trocken ist und wir die komplette Trail-Tour fahren: 50-55 km/900 Hm, das sind auch bei Matsch die Richtwerte, dann aber höherer Forstautobahnanteil.


----------



## mikkael (6. November 2006)

supasini schrieb:


> wenn's trocken ist und wir die komplette Trail-Tour fahren: 50-55 km/900 Hm, das sind auch bei Matsch die Richtwerte, dann aber höherer Forstautobahnanteil.


Hey Martin,
das zählt aber nicht. Wer war dein Betreuer, ha? Wer hat die Hand gehalten?


----------



## supasini (6. November 2006)

du wirst es nicht glauben, aber ich bin gaaanz alleine durch die kalte Welt geradelt:
zuerst zur Schule in Mechernich, meiner 9ten Klasse Hefte zurückgeben
dann nach Schleiden, einen Referendaren sein Endgutachten unterschreiben lassen
dann nach Vettweiß, das Engutachten abgeben
dann nach Zülpich, Termine für Inspektionen mit unserer Autowerkstatt machen
dann nach Hause: Wundenlecken, stinkende Wäsche versorgen und lecka Waffeln backen und vernichten!

Vor der Haustür traf ich meine Tochter und ihr fiel sogleich auf, dass meine Reifen verdammt dünn seien: ich hab mich verkauft und fahre jetzt 20mm breite, das ist so richtig lecka für die Bandscheiben...
ihre Freundin meinte nur "damit könnte ich gar nicht fahren" - also braucht man offensichtlich ein MINDESTALTER!


----------



## LB2 (6. November 2006)

"Betreutes Fahren für Senioren"
sehr gut, hätte von mir sein können. Darf ich den Ausdruck weiter verwenden? Z.B. für Norddeutschland.

Gruss
LB2


----------



## Enrgy (6. November 2006)

LB2 schrieb:


> ... Darf ich den Ausdruck weiter verwenden? ...


aber nicht als WP-Teamnamen... 
Was sagt der Teamchef? Noch immer Blackout in Pesch?


----------



## Deleted 18539 (6. November 2006)

Sooooo, jetzt weiß ich wenigstens warum ich immer über diese Halden fahre  Endlich mache ich das nicht mehr umsonst  
VG


----------



## on any sunday (6. November 2006)

LB2 schrieb:


> "Betreutes Fahren für Senioren"
> sehr gut, hätte von mir sein können. Darf ich den Ausdruck weiter verwenden? Z.B. für Norddeutschland.
> 
> Gruss
> LB2



Hier sprichte deer Cheeef.  

Was haste denn damit vor? Solange hier kein Team "Betreutes Fahren für Senioren II" auftaucht, kannste damit weltweit hausieren gehen, auch in Norddeutschland


----------



## on any sunday (6. November 2006)

Martin, vorbildliche Dienstfahrt auf schmalen Reifen.  Ich schau mal, ob ich am Samstag beim Teammeeting dabei sein kann.


----------



## mikkael (7. November 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> ..eim Teammeeting dabei sein kann.


Hey Jungs.. ääähm.. Bikerentner, 

ein Teamfoto aus eurem ersten *Teammeeting* aus.. ääähm.. *1981* tauchte auf.. 






So, viele haben sich inzwischen sichtlich enorm geändert, who is denn who, hier? Wo sind die Bikes? 

VG Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (7. November 2006)

supasini schrieb:


> wenn's trocken ist und wir die komplette Trail-Tour fahren: 50-55 km/900 Hm, das sind auch bei Matsch die Richtwerte, dann aber höherer Forstautobahnanteil.



Ich nehme die Strapazen auf mich und bin dabei  

VG


----------



## LB2 (7. November 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Hier sprichte deer Cheeef.
> 
> Was haste denn damit vor? Solange hier kein Team "Betreutes Fahren für Senioren II" auftaucht, kannste damit weltweit hausieren gehen, auch in Norddeutschland



Sehr großzügig, man dankt.

Wie alt seid ihr obercoolen Betreuten, mit den megacoolen John Wayne-Sprüchen denn im Schnitt.
Ihr lasst ja ganz schön den Breiten raushängen. (Jedenfalls wirkt es so auf mich)

Gruss
LB2


----------



## supasini (8. November 2006)

vooorsischt, freundschen, das hier. ist unser Lokalforum und unser Thread, also mal nicht rumschimpfen! 
Zum Alter: guck in die Teamausschreibung oder bei den einzelnen in die Profile, die sind bei uns etwas ausagekräftiger als bei dir selber 
Ansonsten: fahr mit uns und urteile dann (wenn du noch kannst!)
























vor Lachen


----------



## supasini (8. November 2006)

Morgen Jungs,
guckt euch mal die sportlichen Aktivitäten der "populären Front des KTWR" an, da können wir noch was lernen!


----------



## Enrgy (8. November 2006)

LB2 schrieb:


> Ihr lasst ja ganz schön den Breiten raushängen...



wir sind sogar so breit, daß für uns extra die Wege angepasst werden:

Vorher:




nachher:




so, und nu geh ma wieda hintern Deich Fische zählen...


----------



## grüner Frosch (8. November 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> nachher:



Die Wege sind für uns alte Leute aber sicherer, da fällt man nicht so oft hin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB2 (8. November 2006)

Ja, ja, nun laßt mal Gut sein. So große Bilder und dann auch noch in Farbe, wär ja nun wirklich nicht nötig gewesen. Ok, vielleicht etwas zu provokant für Euch, meine Äußerungen. Vergebung! Aber nun klopft Euch schön auf die Schulter und geht zur Tagesordnung über.

Alles Gute
LB2


----------



## mikkael (8. November 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> wir sind sogar so breit, daß für uns extra die Wege angepasst werden:


Ach du ********!


----------



## Manni (8. November 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> wir sind sogar so breit, daß für uns extra die Wege angepasst werden:
> 
> Vorher:
> nachher:



Wo ist das denn Enrgy? Und wird noch weiter umgegraben?

Gruß Manni


----------



## Enrgy (8. November 2006)

Hi Manni,

das ist (war) die Abfahrt von Wolfstall runter zum Rüden. Bis zur Straße ist alles platt, über die Straße rüber (dort wo die zerfallene Brücke über den kleinen Graben führt) Richtung Rüden sind schon Markierungen gesetzt. Weiße Pflöcke zeigen die Trassenführung, weiß markierte Bäume werden nicht gefällt, rot markierte werden umgesägt. Ich habe aber nach der Anordnung der Markierungen die Hoffnung, daß kurz hinter dem Graben ein Wendeplatz entsteht und die Trasse dort endet. Somit wäre der schöne "Dschungeltrail" zwischen Farn und Büschen zum Rüden hin noch gerettet.
Weiter oben am Sportplatz Witzhelden sind auch diverse Trassen geschlagen.
Weitere Bilder sind in meinem Album:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/14688


----------



## Marco_Lev (8. November 2006)




----------



## Manni (8. November 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Hi Manni,
> 
> das ist (war) die Abfahrt von Wolfstall runter zum Rüden. Bis zur Straße ist alles platt, über die Straße rüber (dort wo die zerfallene Brücke über den kleinen Graben führt) Richtung Rüden sind schon Markierungen gesetzt. Weiße Pflöcke zeigen die Trassenführung, weiß markierte Bäume werden nicht gefällt, rot markierte werden umgesägt. Ich habe aber nach der Anordnung der Markierungen die Hoffnung, daß kurz hinter dem Graben ein Wendeplatz entsteht und die Trasse dort endet. Somit wäre der schöne "Dschungeltrail" zwischen Farn und Büschen zum Rüden hin noch gerettet.
> Weiter oben am Sportplatz Witzhelden sind auch diverse Trassen geschlagen.
> ...



Na dann müssen die uns auch ne neue Brücke spendieren...  
Aber ich denke auch das hinter der Brücke Schluss ist, dort sind auch keine Markierungen mehr oder? 

Gruß Manni


----------



## Enrgy (8. November 2006)

Manni schrieb:


> Na dann müssen die uns auch ne neue Brücke spendieren...
> Aber ich denke auch das hinter der Brücke Schluss ist, dort sind auch keine Markierungen mehr oder?
> 
> Gruß Manni



Das wird keine Brücke, die legen ein Rohr in den Graben und schütten das dann auf 10m Breite zu. 
Etwa 30 - 50m hinter dem Graben sind die letzten Markierungen, auch etwas breiter angelegt, so daß ich dort einen Wendeplatz erwarte. 
Wenn sich Förster A mit der G-Klasse und Förster B mit dem Tuareg begegnen, darf ja keiner Spiegel einklappen oder gar zurückfahren müssen! Die brauchen schon ihre 4,5 bis 5,5m Breite... 
Die obere, nun planierte Abfahrt ist nicht verloren, es gibt nämlich noch einen  den meisten unbekannten Parallelweg unterhalb (dort habe ich die Bilder "vorher" geschossen). Der ist auch recht nett und man kommt auch ebenfalls an der Straße raus. Fahrmer eben da runter!


----------



## Delgado (9. November 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Wenn sich Förster A mit der G-Klasse und Förster B mit dem Tuareg begegnen, darf ja keiner Spiegel einklappen oder gar zurückfahren müssen! Die brauchen schon ihre 4,5 bis 5,5m Breite...



Wer zum Henker zahlt denen solche Autos?  

Können die nicht einfach kleine LJs fahren?


----------



## supasini (9. November 2006)

Wenn ich richtig informiert bin sind Förster Beamte und werden nach der A-Besoldung bezahlt. Die geht bis max. A16 (das bekommt z.B. ein Schulleiter am Gymnasium) - aber sicher kein normaler Förster. I Bayern wurden Förster in den Schuldienst übernommen, also wird die Besoldung wohl bei A12 oder A 13, evtl. mit Zulage liegen. Dafür können die keinen großen Geländewagen fahren. Bei uns fahren die Förster z.B. nen Opel Astra o.ä.

Aber trotzdem gibt es natürlich die fetten Karren, aber eben nicht vom Förster, sondern vom Jägersmann! die haben die richtig fette Asche, das ist auch ein ziemlich teures "Hobby"...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (9. November 2006)

supasini schrieb:


> wenn's trocken ist und wir die komplette Trail-Tour fahren: 50-55 km/900 Hm, das sind auch bei Matsch die Richtwerte, dann aber höherer Forstautobahnanteil.



Fährst Du auch bei Dauerregen ? Ist ja sehr schlechtes Wetter für Samstag angesagt. Ich melde mich Samstag Vormittag per Handy bei Dir ob Du dann überhaupt fährst. Bin ab morgen Mittag wieder in der Schneifel und habe dort kein I-Net. 
Will die Strecke mit dem Auto ja nicht umsonst fahren 

VG

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (9. November 2006)

Naamt Männers,
also bei Regen werd ich auch nicht kommen. Da sind mir dann 65km Anreise zuviel, um im Matsch zu spielen. Ich werde das Regenradar beobachten und melde mich bis spätestens 12 Uhr ab, ansonsten gibts ne SMS.

PS: keine Sorge, hab auch schon einige Pünktchen eingefahren, trage aber nur alle 2-3 Wochen alles nach. Man muß die Karten ja nicht zu früh aufdecken... 


PPS: jaa, Förster und HobbyLobbyJäger sind 2 Paar Schuhe, für mich ist das aber alles das selbe: Grün, fährt mitm Auto durchn Wald und meckert rum, wenn man ihm auf zu schmalen Trails begegnet...


----------



## supasini (9. November 2006)

wenn's sehr nass ist wird die strecke etwas modifiziert, aber solang es nicht schüttet wollte ich schon fahren...
ich hoffe, dass es aber schön bleibt: Euskirchen ist ja für sein trockenes Klima im Eifelregenschatten bekannt


----------



## zippi (9. November 2006)

Hi Opas,
wollte mal mein grundsätzliches Interesse am Mountainbiken bekunden.

Momentan hab ich aber noch die Pest. Wenn ich dann meine Bewegungsgymnastikrehaaufwärmdehnübungen ein paar mal im Monat gemacht habe, bin ich bald wieder so geschmeidig, dass ich bestimmt mal 'n halbes Stündchen raus und den WP-Karren aus dem Dreck ziehen kann, bevor hier alles den Bach runtergeht.


----------



## Enrgy (9. November 2006)

zippi schrieb:


> Hi Opas,
> wollte mal mein grundsätzliches Interesse am Mountainbiken bekunden.



Hurra, es lebt!!!!


----------



## Manni (10. November 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Die obere, nun planierte Abfahrt ist nicht verloren, es gibt nämlich noch einen  den meisten unbekannten Parallelweg unterhalb (dort habe ich die Bilder "vorher" geschossen). Der ist auch recht nett und man kommt auch ebenfalls an der Straße raus. Fahrmer eben da runter!




Hallo Volker,
habe heute direkt mal die planierte Abfahrt begutachtet und auch den parallelen Downhill, der kommt zwar nicht ganz so flowig rüber, aber besser als die Autobahn.  

Wann warst du eigentlich das letzte Mal auf dem Serpentinen-Trail vom Pilz runter? Die erste Kurve, wo der Falllinientrail auf den Wanderweg kommt sieht ganz bitter aus. Die Freeride-Fahrtechnik-Daus haben die Kurve ja bald komplett weggeshreddert.     

Gruß Manni


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (10. November 2006)

Manni schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Wann warst du eigentlich das letzte Mal auf dem Serpentinen-Trail vom Pilz runter? Die erste Kurve, wo der Falllinientrail auf den Wanderweg kommt sieht ganz bitter aus. Die Freeride-Fahrtechnik-Daus haben die Kurve ja bald komplett weggeshreddert.
> 
> Gruß Manni



Die erste Serpentine sah eigentlich schon sehr lange so aus - ich habe es bisher leider noch nicht geschafft, die zu fahren.

Grüße

Bernd


----------



## Enrgy (10. November 2006)

@Manni

war heut nachmittag noch dort. Sieht aber im Verhältnis immer noch besser aus als der Kottentrail. 
Jetzt bei der Feuchtigkeit und den Blättern, die kleine "Nettigkeiten" verdecken, ist natürlich alles noch schwieriger zu fahren. Da muß ich auch schon genau zirkeln, um nicht in Schwierigkeiten zu kommen.


----------



## supasini (11. November 2006)

Die Tour ab Euskirchen heute findet statt, es regnet nur wenig, ist aber nass: der Trailanteil wird reduziert, Dauer richtet sich nach der Lust der Mitfahrer! Bis nachher, martin


----------



## Enrgy (11. November 2006)

Ich bin raus, Wetter ist mir zu unsicher! Bis zum nächsten Versuch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (11. November 2006)

geile Uhrzeit, Enrgy!

Tja, da war ich dann alleine unterwegs...
offensichtlich hatte ich die Startschwelle zu hoch gelegt, deshalb habe ich mich entschlossen, die ganze Tour mal testweise tieferzulegen.
Los ging's in Euskirchen, vorbei an tiefergelegten Eifel-Cruisern







auf dem Alten Markt tobten die Kanevalisten, die wurden großzügig umfahren, stattdessen Richtung Stockert, wo die Wolken deutlich tiefergelegt waren:






Durch feuchtes Herbstlaub, von Mutter Natur als weicher Teppich extra für mich tiefergelegt:








teils windete es auch kräftig, natürlich von vorn. "Was soll der Scheiß?" dachte ich, bis mir klar wurde: "Klar: Tieferlege-Tag!"








also schnell die Gabel dank ETA tiefergelgt und die nächsten Hügel erklommen








und was sehen meine müden Augen: sogar die allseits beliebten Grünröcke spielen heute mit und legen ihre Hochstände tiefer  Dann kann man den auch sturzbetrunken erklimmen und außerdem ist das Beine ansägen wesentlich schwieriger!








insgesamt waren es dann nur 9 Punkte, auch das hab ich tiefergelegt, 2:22 h, 38 km und 500 Hm. Aber morgen wird ja bei den Tomburgern gepunktet! 


P.S.: die Bildquali ist so mies, weil ich nur mein Händi dabei hatte.
P.P.S.: und ehe jemand meckert: und die Bildbreite ist optimiert für eine Bildschirmauflösung von 1280 Pt!


----------



## Enrgy (11. November 2006)

Tja Martin, 
ich war sozusagen auch "tiefergelegt" und das mit 11.11Uhr am 11.11. ist wirklich purer Zufall. Kann aber alle aus dem Team beruhigen - mit meinen bislang eingefahrenen Punkten stehen wir gut auf der ersten Seite des Rankings, eingerahmt von einigen fleißigen regionalen Nachbarteams. Aber wie gesagt, alles zu seiner Zeit, das haben mich die vergangenen WPs gelehrt.


----------



## zippi (11. November 2006)

Was für Fotos. Da wird mir schwindelig. Hast Du wohl den Autofocus tiefergelegt.


----------



## Enrgy (11. November 2006)

Schwindelig beim biken wird nur mir! 
Was macht denn das werte Befinden? Könnte man evtl. morgen bei anhaltender Trockenheit von oben ein Miniründchen erwarten?


----------



## mikkael (11. November 2006)

supasini schrieb:


> geile Uhrzeit, Enrgy!


Mann, ist das ein Zirkus hier! 



supasini schrieb:


> die Bildbreite ist optimiert für eine Bildschirmauflösung von 1280 Pt!


hast gut getroffen*!  



supasini schrieb:


> die Bildquali ist so mies, weil ich nur mein Händi dabei hatte.








VG Mikkael

*(pt=px)


----------



## supasini (11. November 2006)

habt ihr eigentlich schon gesehen, wer auf unserer Seite im WP automatisch als Werbung generiert wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (11. November 2006)

Tja, unsere Google Werbekampagne ist eben einsame Spitze....


----------



## mikkael (11. November 2006)

Ihr könnt nun auch _inhaltlich passende_ Bannerwerbung annehmen!


----------



## Enrgy (12. November 2006)

Nee nee, geh wech mit dem dreckeligen Sexgedöns - nachher müssen wir noch mit unserer eigenen Frau ran - uaaaaaahh, welcher Gedanke... 

Wenn, dann eher die Kraft der 2 Herzen von Galama!!


----------



## supasini (14. November 2006)

Prima, Volker, dass du deine Punkte eingetragen hast - und so schön viele! 



Enrgy schrieb:


> Tja Martin,
> ich war sozusagen auch "tiefergelegt" und das mit 11.11Uhr am 11.11. ist wirklich purer Zufall. Kann aber alle aus dem Team beruhigen - mit meinen bislang eingefahrenen Punkten stehen wir *gut auf der ersten Seite des Rankings*, eingerahmt von einigen fleißigen regionalen Nachbarteams. Aber wie gesagt, alles zu seiner Zeit, das haben mich die vergangenen WPs gelehrt.



für die erste Seite hat's leider nicht gereicht 

aber wenn Dirk seine auch noch einträgt sind wir sicher weit vorne, oder?


----------



## Enrgy (14. November 2006)

supasini schrieb:


> für die erste Seite hat's leider nicht gereicht


Als ich das geschrieben hab schon... 
Das Drama konnte ich nicht länger mit ansehen. Dann noch die Krabbelgruppenjogger und Ergometerquäler vom Feierabendteam vor uns, das war zuviel!


----------



## JürgenK (14. November 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...
> ... Dann noch die Krabbelgruppenjogger und Ergometerquäler vom Feierabendteam vor uns, das war zuviel!



Feind hört mit.  

Aber wir fahren in der Tat nur zur Entspannung, die Punkte sind nicht mal zweitrangig. solange ihr hinter uns seid

Bis denn mal

Jürgen


----------



## supasini (18. November 2006)

soo, jetzt sitz ich hier völlig fertisch, ich glaube, ich habe in meinem Leben noch nie solange an einem Tag im Sattel gesessen. War aber auch 31 Punkte wert 
Immerhin waren wir im Siebengebirge zu zweit vertreten, Kollege Enrgy und ich haben die Seniorenfahne erfolgreich hochgehalten!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (18. November 2006)

supasini schrieb:


> War aber auch 31 Punkte wert



 nach erfolgreich überstandener Erkrankung konnte ich auch was für unser Punktekonto beisteuern.

VG


----------



## supasini (18. November 2006)

wir sind fast auf seite 1! (uns fehlen schlappe 9 Punkte)
zippi: trag mal was ein, dann klappt's vielleicht noch!


----------



## mikkael (19. November 2006)

supasini schrieb:


> Immerhin waren wir im Siebengebirge zu zweit vertreten, Kollege Enrgy und ich haben die Seniorenfahne erfolgreich hochgehalten!


.. zusammen mit unserem Agenten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (19. November 2006)

supasini schrieb:


> hi michael,
> habe deine Warnung ernst genommen - bin dann einfach in eu gestartet, zwei stunden nach königswinter gerollt, habe die tour mitgemacht und musste dann leider auch noch nahc eu zurück fahren, weil meine frau, die mich eigentlich von bonn hätte mitnehem sollen sich um zwei stunden verspätet hatte. so waren es 7:47 stunden, 120 km und 1500 hm. ich habe fertisch! (und 31 punkte )



Dumm gelaufen.  Aber anscheinend hast du keinen oder einen extrem schlechten Eindruck gemacht. 
Laut Veranstalter bist du garnicht mitgefahren. 

Da haben ja alle alten Herren gut gepunktet. 

Ich fand meine Tour auch super toll und war voll begeistert.


----------



## supasini (19. November 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Aber anscheinend hast du keinen oder einen extrem schlechten Eindruck gemacht.
> Laut Veranstalter bist du garnicht mitgefahren.



Äähh - wo finde ich das? Ich will mich beschweren! 
den einzigen Hinweis auf die Tour habe ich auf http://mtb-info.paritzsch.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=20&Itemid=2 gefunden - und da stehe ich mit drauf...


----------



## on any sunday (19. November 2006)

supasini schrieb:


> Äähh - wo finde ich das? Ich will mich beschweren!
> den einzigen Hinweis auf die Tour habe ich auf http://mtb-info.paritzsch.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=20&Itemid=2 gefunden - und da stehe ich mit drauf...



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3195681&postcount=4115


----------



## supasini (19. November 2006)

danke, beschwerde ist raus http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3197172&postcount=4119


----------



## JürgenK (19. November 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Dumm gelaufen.  Aber anscheinend hast du keinen oder einen extrem schlechten Eindruck gemacht.
> Laut Veranstalter bist du garnicht mitgefahren.




Wer soll das gewesen sein, @supasini, war der dabei???


----------



## Enrgy (19. November 2006)

JürgenK schrieb:


> Wer soll das gewesen sein, @supasini, war der dabei???



Komm du Kröte, wenns den WP nicht gäbe, wüßtest du doch garnicht, daß du noch radfahren kannst!


----------



## mikkael (19. November 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Ich fand meine Tour auch super toll und war voll begeistert.





Enrgy schrieb:


> Komm du Kröte, wenns den WP nicht gäbe, wüßtest du doch garnicht, daß du noch radfahren kannst!


*Grätsche*: _sportliche Übung, bei der beide Beine gleichmäßig seitwärts gespreizt (gegrätscht) werden._









Was ist? Ist es Nervosität oder fortgeschrittene Alter, das sich aufs Gemüt schlägt?


----------



## JürgenK (19. November 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Komm du Kröte, wenns den WP nicht gäbe, wüßtest du doch garnicht, daß du noch radfahren kannst!



Entspann Dich Brauner, es ist ja nur ein Spiel 

Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## supasini (26. November 2006)

ich war gestern mit Uplooser unterwegs, der Mann würde auch gut zu uns passen: 47 Jahre alt und fährt alleine 200 km/Woche zur Arbeit... http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3218022&postcount=155

Meine Frau hat auch angeboten, virtuelle Punkte einzutragen...

Aber: Zippi hat seine ersten Punkte eingetragen!!!       

Kriegen wir in diesem Jahr noch eine gemeinsame Tour zustande? Fände ich schön!

lg, martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (26. November 2006)

supasini schrieb:


> ich war gestern mit Uplooser unterwegs, der Mann würde auch gut zu uns passen: 47 Jahre alt und fährt alleine 200 km/Woche zur Arbeit...


Ok, machen wir schonmal nen Vorvertrag für nächstes JAhr, damit wir dann die Optoin rechtzeitig einlösen können. 




supasini schrieb:


> Zippi hat seine ersten Punkte eingetragen!!!


Jaaa, es lebt!! Wenn auch scheinbar mehr schlecht als recht...im Sinne des Teams versteht sich


----------



## on any sunday (26. November 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Trecker-Runde 25km/380Hm im Nieselregen, um am Horizont das gute Wetter über Bonn zu sehen...)



Ho, ho, ho.  Habe mich nicht von unserem miesen Wetter und Stauprognosen abhalten lassen und dich teilweise gut vetreten, bergauf immer hinten, dafür bergab der langsamste, aber dreckigste. Mir war es irgendwie zu warm, schei& Hitze.


----------



## Uplooser (28. November 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ok, machen wir schonmal nen Vorvertrag für nächstes JAhr, damit wir dann die Optoin rechtzeitig einlösen können.
> 
> 
> Mit dem Vorvertrag wird teuer, bedenke daß ich nächstes Jahr 48 bin und meine Managerin die Mittel für einen Einkaufschopper ( 4 Laufräder) freigegeben hat.
> ...


----------



## supasini (1. Dezember 2006)

Volker hat Geburtstag, tralalalala.... 
Hätzlischen Jlöckwonsch, lieber Enrgy, feier viel und heftig, ich trink heut abend in Soest ein Bier auf dich - bin auf Tagung und kann deshalb nicht punkten - Sonntag geht's weiter.
lg, martin


----------



## Enrgy (1. Dezember 2006)

Danke für die Glückwünsche, hab heut mal ne gemütliche Tour gemacht. Im Alter muß man sich ja vorsehen, statt Isodrink kommt ab sofort Galama in die Flasche und der große Akku speist ab heute beim Nightride die Defilibratoren...


----------



## mikkael (1. Dezember 2006)

*Chapeau Oilda!*  

Pass auf, dass es nicht mal zu viel wird!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Dezember 2006)

hab ich heute zwei von euch in kommern gesehen ?


----------



## Enrgy (2. Dezember 2006)

Nö, ich war hier unterwegs.


----------



## on any sunday (18. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Mädels.  

Bisher schlagen wir uns ja trotz einem fast blinden Passagiers ganz gut.  

Ich habe mich am Samstag angesichts des hervorragenden Wetters (Wind und fetter Regen) und der optimalen Bodenverhältnisse (ich sage nur Fango) doch zur sportlichen Betätigung verleiten lassen



___D-Day

und bin Dank der neuen Teamjacke (Danke für den Tipp Volker, wirklich gut das Teil) trocken und warm(gefahren) wieder glücklich heimgekehrt. 

Frohes Fescht und so. Süßer die Punkte nie klingeln. 

Michael


----------



## Hammelhetzer (18. Dezember 2006)

Wenn man dem Foto glauben schenken kann,

warste stimmungsmäßig ja auf'm absoluten Saisonhöhepunkt !


----------



## on any sunday (18. Dezember 2006)

Und da hatte es noch nicht geregnet.  

Wat is denn mit deinem 23.12. Termin? Schlauchboot platt?


----------



## Hammelhetzer (18. Dezember 2006)

Wie dir bekannt ist, laufe ich allmorgendlich mit meinem Avatar durch die Ville und der Zustand des Terrains unterliegt meiner ständigen Beobachtung.

Forstamt und Witterung haben sich derweil zu einer äußerst unheiligen Allianz zusammengerottet, sodas man eigentlich nur noch von einer "Unbespielbarkeit des Platzes" sprechen kann. Vieleicht verliere ich aber auch einfach zunehmend an Leidenshärte gegenüber dem Bike und mir.

Werde daher auf mehr oder weniger schmalen Reifen auf Asphalt unterwegs sein. Wie sähe es denn z.B. mit schmalen Reifen und dem Mt. Allrath aus?


----------



## Enrgy (18. Dezember 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels.
> Bisher schlagen wir uns ja trotz einem fast blinden Passagiers ganz gut.


Jaja, der Ärmste war schon wieder am kränkeln. Ich hab für dieses Jahr die Hoffnung auf ne Tour mit ihm eigentlich aufgegeben. Schade!!

Ja, die Jeantex ist nicht schlecht, vor allem recht atmungsaktiv. Zum Glück konnte ich das Samstagswetter biketechnisch umgehen und bin da nur schnell zum Tannenkaufen vor die Tür, hat mir schon gereicht. Ihr hattet mein Mitleid! (Aber nicht mein Verständnis...) 
Der Zeitpunkt der Tour hatte ja schon beste KFL-Ansätze - Freitag schön, Sonntag schön, dazwischen Regen  

Kriegen wir denn zwischen den Tagen (nach der obligatorischen Fresserei und Gutschein-einlös-Umtausch-aktion bei H&S) mal ne Kernteam-Tour in den Wupperbergen hin? Würde mir ein gediegenes, weitgehend morastloses Toürchen ausdenken...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (18. Dezember 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Kernteam-Tour in den Wupperbergen hin? Würde mir ein gediegenes, weitgehend morastloses Toürchen ausdenken...



Hi Volker,

ich def. nicht. Ich bin vom 22.12.06 - 02.01-2007 zum Punktesammeln und Eifelschnapsobstlerweinselbstgebranntenprobiertouren in der Schneifel  Werde wohl mal ins Ahrtal und nach Daun / Manderscheid rüber. Wupperberge sind mir von da zu weit. 

VG


----------



## supasini (18. Dezember 2006)

Eifelhöhen wäre aber auch nett! ich hätte am dritten Weihnachtstag (=27.12.) Zeit: da will mein Weib ins Büro, bevor wir dann über Silvester nach Bayern fahren und den Pänz eine sturmfreie Bude verschaffen.
Ahrtal? z.B. ab Blankenheim kenne ich ne nette Tour... die ich auch schon bei Schnee und Eis :hoff: gefahren bin...


----------



## grüner Frosch (18. Dezember 2006)

supasini schrieb:


> Eifelhöhen wäre aber auch nett! ich hätte am dritten Weihnachtstag (=27.12.) Zeit: da will mein Weib ins Büro, bevor wir dann über Silvester nach Bayern fahren und den Pänz eine sturmfreie Bude verschaffen.
> Ahrtal? z.B. ab Blankenheim kenne ich ne nette Tour... die ich auch schon bei Schnee und Eis :hoff: gefahren bin...



Wie sieht es damit mal im Frühjahr aus? Mit dem Zug nach Blankenheim und durch das Ahrtal, mit leichten Ausflügen links und rechts, runter bis nach ????

Oder von mir aus auch gerne mal umgekehrt, von Ahrweiler bis nach Blankenheim!?

Eventl. kennst Du das was? Oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marco_Lev (18. Dezember 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> und bin Dank der neuen Teamjacke (Danke für den Tipp Volker, wirklich gut das Teil) trocken und warm(gefahren) wieder glücklich heimgekehrt.



klasse werbung platziert, opa! 
jetzt will ich auch sone jacke 
muß ja was dran sein wenn zwei soooo alte hasen wie ihr diese jacke lobt, und der preis ist wirklich heiß.
das hier könnte dann wohl die passende hose dazu sein, oder gibts da auch schon erfahrungswerte zu? ist ja aus dem gleichen material.

GM


----------



## Uplooser (19. Dezember 2006)

Ich gehöre zwar nicht zum Kernteam, würde aber gerne ab dem 23. ein paar touren machen. Wer nimmt mich mit?
Ansonsten Frohes Fest.


----------



## supasini (19. Dezember 2006)

naja, aber du bist ja unser virtueller alterspräsi! ich werde sicher in den Tagen (vermutlich 25./26.; 27. s.o.) was fahren, poste dann hier, ist für dich ja sehr nah...


----------



## on any sunday (19. Dezember 2006)

Marco_Lev schrieb:


> klasse werbung platziert, opa!
> jetzt will ich auch sone jacke
> muß ja was dran sein wenn zwei soooo alte hasen wie ihr diese jacke lobt, und der preis ist wirklich heiß.
> das hier könnte dann wohl die passende hose dazu sein, oder gibts da auch schon erfahrungswerte zu? ist ja aus dem gleichen material.
> ...



Regenhose finde ich für unsere Gefilde und Touren überflüssig, da die Beine durch die erforderliche   Bewegung meist gut durchblutet werden und warm bleiben. Bei Dreckswetter im Herbst/Winter ziehe ich eine lange Hose mit Neoprenvorderseite an, hält warm, auch wenn sie naß ist. Hinten schützt das Schutzblech vor feuchten Höschen.  


Keine Touren meinerseits! Bin über Weihnachten in Bärlin, zwischen den Feiertagen mangels Urlaubstagen nicht abkömmlich.


----------



## supasini (19. Dezember 2006)

so, gerade die letzten dienstlichen Verpflichtungen  (zumindest die mit festen Terminen) für dieses Jahr erledigt  - jetzt geht's auf's Rädchen, Punkte machen, GA1 trainieren, Speck weiter runterfahren und beim Christkind einkaufen (das hat zwei Buchstaben und wohnt in Bonn )


----------



## Enrgy (19. Dezember 2006)

supasini schrieb:


> das hat zwei Buchstaben und wohnt in Bonn


Da war ich heut auch schon. Lange Gorehose von 136 auf 79,90 reduziert, Winterhandschuhe und 3 Sram Kettenschlösser....Hab auch unaufgefordert nen guten Preis für die Kettenschlösser bekommen - Liste 2,49 pro Stück, er sagt "Kleinteile heut für 2" - ich denk ui, gut, 1,50 gespart! - Nö, 2 für alle drei...


----------



## supasini (19. Dezember 2006)

jaja, ich hatte auch einen mir unbekannten Verkäufer. Die Erfahrung sagt: oh, oh, das wird heute "teuer": alles ausgezeichnete Preise! Aber die Preise waren dann wirklich ausgezeichnet  noch besser als bei meinem Leib- und Magen-Verkäufer    was ich gekauft habe ist aber geheim, es waren Geschenke für Menschen meiner Familie, die auch bisweilen  in diesem Forum lesen...


----------



## supasini (24. Dezember 2006)

hiho, 
ich mache heute einen kleinen jinglebell-Ride ab Euskirchen, Start ca. 13 Uhr bei mir zu Hause, Dauer ca. 3 h. Bei Interesse hier melden oder kurz anrufen 02251 781983
martin


----------



## supasini (13. Januar 2007)

heute war unser halbes Team bei Hammelhetzers Münstereifel-MTB-Kombi-Tour dabei - wir haben aber (vermutlich) 100% der Ausfälle produziert:
erst reißt unserem Teammitglied ehrenhalber Horst (uplooser) das Schaltwerk ab. Ich helfe ihm, Kette und Schaltwerk zu entfernen und einzupacken um zu Fuß zur Steinbachtalsperre zurück zu kommen und vergesse prompt, meine Satteltasche wieder zu zu machen. ca. 20 km weiter (in Esch, hinter der Wasserscheide) bemerken die anderen, dass sie offen ist. Mein Multitool und Flickzeug fehlen   "Ach ja, wir haben auch ein TipTop-Döschen auf dem Weg liegen sehen, haben wir uns aber nix bei gedacht..."   
Ich also zurück, mit gutem Riecher auf dem schnellsten Weg zur Pannenstelle von uplooser - und kurz bevor ich dort ankomme liegt mein Alien auf dem Weg  
So bin ich auf jeden Fall rechtzeitig zu Hause, um gleich mit meinem Patenkind uns seiner Schwester einkaufen , abendessen kochen, spielen etc. zu könnne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JürgenK (13. Januar 2007)

Das sind ja neckische Spielchen, die ihr da so treibt, Schnitzeljagd mit Werkzeug 

Apropos Döschen, dein Teamleader hat noch mein Fläschchen, ist aber jetzt geschonken. 

Bis denn mal


----------



## on any sunday (13. Januar 2007)

Als ob ich wegen jedem Silberpapierchen am Wegesrand anhalten würde.  

Was ein wenig merkwürdig war, dass das Auto von Herrn uplooser noch am Parkplatz stand. Hat er sich verschoben  , ist mit der Bahn nach Hause gefahren  oder ist er als Anhalter unvorsichtiger Weise nymphomanisch veranlagten LKW Fahrerinnen in die Hände gefallen.  Man weiß es nicht.  

War auf jeden Fall eine wahre Altherrenrunde, diesmal ohne verschärfte Luftfeuchtigkeit.

Herr JürgenK. Ich werde mir neckische Spiele mit dir und deiner Flasche ausdenken.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Uplooser (13. Januar 2007)

Hallo ich habe es überlebt.
Kurze Schilderung des nachmittags.
Nachdem ich Dank der Hilfe von Herrn supasini für den Rückweg präpariert und streckenmäßig hervorragend unterwiesen worden bin, bin ich um 12.45Uhr gestartet. Ich nahm es sportlich, erinnerte mich meiner sportlichen Aktivitäten des letzten Jahres( Crossduathlon) wollte ich es noch bis H&S zur regulären Öffnungszeit um 14.00 Uhr schaffen. Bin um 13.30 am Parkplatz angekommen und war um 14.05 bei H&S. Die haben bis 15.00 Uhr auf. Garantiefall wurde abgelehnt, da das Schaltauge verbogen war. Habe für 2 Schaltaugen 30 bezahlt. Montage von einem Auge war auf Kulanz. Ebenso einstellen und Kettenschloß. Bin um 14.30 wieder raus und um 15.10 wieder am Parkplatz. Bei der darauffolgenden Suche nach Herrn Hammelhetzer war ich erfolglos. Die Eifel ist groß. Nymphomanische Fahrerinnen habe ich auch nicht getroffen. Um 17.00 wieder auf dem Parkplatz. Herr Hammelhetzer war schon geflüchtet. Ich wollte doch so gern noch einen knackigen Anstieg mit ihm fahren.
Jetzt bin ich auch ohne ihn platt.
Schönne Sonntag noch Horst.


----------



## supasini (13. Januar 2007)

Mann Mann Mann - du hast aber wirklich Dampf in den (alten) Knochen! 
martin


----------



## Hammelhetzer (13. Januar 2007)

Uplooser schrieb:


> Ich wollte doch so gern noch einen knackigen Anstieg mit ihm fahren.


Tja, Shit happens - denke mal, die anderen Teilnehmer werden sich nicht beschweren .


----------



## Giom (13. Januar 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> War auf jeden Fall eine wahre Altherrenrunde


 
   ich war auch da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (13. Januar 2007)

mit gegangen mitgehangen


----------



## JürgenK (13. Januar 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Als ob ich wegen jedem Silberpapierchen am Wegesrand anhalten würde.
> 
> Was ein wenig merkwürdig war, dass das Auto von Herrn uplooser noch am Parkplatz stand. Hat er sich verschoben  , ist mit der Bahn nach Hause gefahren  oder ist er als Anhalter unvorsichtiger Weise nymphomanisch veranlagten LKW Fahrerinnen in die Hände gefallen.  Man weiß es nicht.
> 
> ...




Ist wahrscheinlich schon als Bettflasche umfunktioniert, daher geschonken. 

Tut mir leid, ich stehe für neckische Spielchen nur LKW-Fahrerinnen zur Verfügung.


----------



## supasini (18. Januar 2007)

so, Männer: ich melde mich für eine gute Woche vom Radeln ab - muss auf Klassenfahrt 












ein bisschen Skifahren 


bess dehmnähx und nicht vergessen: immer schön punkten!


----------



## Enrgy (18. Januar 2007)

Viels Spaß beim Flöhehüten... 

und du weißt ja - Skifahren gibt 2 Alternativpunkte vormittags und 2 nachmittags!


----------



## supasini (18. Januar 2007)

schon klar, ich würde sie ja schonmal eintragen, aber vorauseilend geht merkwürdigerweise nicht


----------



## Uplooser (21. Januar 2007)

Hallo Supa, ich nehme an Dein Veranstalter der Klassenfahrt ist
www.Betreutes-Reisen.de. 
Ansonsten solltet ihr diesen Veranstalter in Euer Kulturprogramm aufnehmen. Immerhin beginnt deren Urlaub an der Haustür. Mit Fahrdienst!!
Hier die Info-Telnr.  05222 638708


----------



## JürgenK (21. Januar 2007)

Uplooser schrieb:


> Hallo Supa, ich nehme an Dein Veranstalter der Klassenfahrt ist
> www.Betreutes-Reisen.de.
> Ansonsten solltet ihr diesen Veranstalter in Euer Kulturprogramm aufnehmen. Immerhin beginnt deren Urlaub an der Haustür. Mit Fahrdienst!!
> Hier die Info-Telnr.  05222 638708


----------



## Enrgy (21. Januar 2007)

Uplooser schrieb:


> Hallo Supa, ich nehme an Dein Veranstalter der Klassenfahrt ist
> www.Betreutes-Reisen.de.
> Ansonsten solltet ihr diesen Veranstalter in Euer Kulturprogramm aufnehmen. Immerhin beginnt deren Urlaub an der Haustür. Mit Fahrdienst!!
> Hier die Info-Telnr.  05222 638708



Mit solchen Äußerungen empfiehlst du dich aber nicht gerade für eine Aufnahme ins Team im nächsten WP... 
Da wird die Mitgift aber schon 100P/Woche betragen müssen, bervor wir dich aufnehmen 

@juppidoo aka jürgenk
duuuuu sei ma ganz still, alter Lästerkopp! 

Ab jetzt wird die WP-Wertung wohl "etwas" unübersichtlich aufgrund der ganzen anstehenden Trainingslager in südlichen Gefilden...


----------



## supasini (18. Februar 2007)

MÃ¤nner, es ist was entsetzliches geschehen: wir sind auf die 3. Seite des WP abgerutscht (nachdem wir uns eine zeitlang auf Platz 100 gehalten hatten). Also: PUNKTEN, MARSCH, MARSCH!!!

aber was Nettes: der Euskirchener ÃPNV ist fÃ¼r uns jetzt auch nutzbar: seit neuestem gibt's "Seniorenbegleiter": 1 â¬ -KrÃ¤fte, die Senioren von zu Hause per Stadtbus an das gewÃ¼nschte Ziel begleiten.  Bildschen folgt!
Da kÃ¶nnten wir uns doch bei der nÃ¤chsten Tour von der SVE mal ein StÃ¼ckchen begleitet Fahren lassen, oder?


----------



## Enrgy (18. Februar 2007)

Ja, grausam diese 3-stellige Rangziffer! 
Aber irgendwie kommt ja nix mehr. Wir müssen dringend Kriegsra*d* halten und mal eine gemeinsame 3-4h Tour fahren, sonst stranden wir noch ganz weit unten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krampe (19. Februar 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ja, grausam diese 3-stellige Rangziffer!
> Aber irgendwie kommt ja nix mehr. Wir müssen dringend Kriegsra*d* halten und mal eine gemeinsame 3-4h Tour fahren, sonst stranden wir noch ganz weit unten...



Da müssen die Ausnüchterungstouren aber länger werden.... 
Also: mehr trinken = längere Touren oder? 
Krampe


----------



## supasini (20. Februar 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ja, grausam diese 3-stellige Rangziffer!
> Aber irgendwie kommt ja nix mehr. Wir müssen dringend Kriegsra*d* halten und mal eine gemeinsame 3-4h Tour fahren, sonst stranden wir noch ganz weit unten...



so, die Gefahrenzone ist wieder verlassen, aktuelle (17:15, Veilchendienstag) sind wir dank der Aktivitäten des Herrn spitfire wieder auf 94 gelandet. Trotzdem: die Idee, mal 100 Team-Punkte auf einen Schlag einzutragen finde ich sehr reizvoll. Wäre mit dem kompletten Team ja lediglich eine 5 Std.-Tour. Kriegen wir das hin?
Bei mir geht z.B. vermutlich der nächste Samstag gut - irgendwo mitten im Teamgebiet? Ich würde mir auch gerne mal "Glüder rückwärts" ansehen 
Ansonsten könnte ich in meinen heimatlichen Gefilden was schönes austüfteln (z.B. ab Steinbachtalsperre, ab Euskirchen, ab Tomburg,... da kenn ich mich überall gut aus)
lg, martin


----------



## JürgenK (20. Februar 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> ..
> .
> Wäre mit dem kompletten Team ja lediglich eine 5 Std.-Tour. Kriegen wir das hin?
> .
> lg, martin



Das klappt sowiso nicht, @enrgy fährt keine 5 Stunden-Touren, zumindest nicht mit dem bike 




supasini schrieb:


> ..
> Ich würde mir auch gerne mal "Glüder rückwärts" ansehen
> .
> .
> lg, martin




Wäre ich auch dabei, wenn ihr teamfremde mitnehmt. Alt genug bin ich. 

Jürgen


----------



## Enrgy (21. Februar 2007)

Tja, da muß ich dem Jürgen leider Recht geben. 5h Sattelzeit schaff ich nicht. die 3,5h gestern waren mitunter schon eine rechte Qual für mein Hinterteil.

Als wenn das noch nicht genug wäre, hab ich mir eine satte Erkältung eingefangen. 38,5° - leider Körpertemperatur und nicht das Gefälle auf den Trails... Aber die tour bei DEM Wetter war das allemal wert! 

Also ich bin erstmal platt und werde wahrscheinlich vor nächster Woche nicht mehr fahren.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (21. Februar 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> Trotzdem: die Idee, mal 100 Team-Punkte auf einen Schlag einzutragen finde ich sehr reizvoll. Wäre mit dem kompletten Team ja lediglich eine 5 Std.-Tour. Kriegen wir das hin?
> Bei mir geht z.B. vermutlich der nächste Samstag gut - irgendwo mitten im Teamgebiet?



Hi Martin, 

zwar ne gute Idee aber ich glaube das gibt nichts. Ich kann z.B. nächsten Samstag nicht. Ansonsten gibt es noch Probleme wie, alle können aber Wetter paßt nicht oder Wetter paßt aber alle können nicht  oder die Touren sind zu lang oder ich fahr derzeit eh nur Crossrad oder.........

@Enrgy, gute Besserung. Ich bin Montag bei dem Mistwetter glimpflich davongekommen.

VG


----------



## mikkael (21. Februar 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...leider Recht geben... 5h Sattelzeit... schaff ich nicht... die 3,5h gestern... rechte Qual.. mein Hinterteil...satte Erkältung... 38,5°... - leider Körpertemperatur...... bin erstmal platt...nicht mehr fahren.




Volki, ist es nicht an der Zeit, Dir langsam einen neuen, passenden Nick zu suchen?  

VG Mikkael

PS: Teamname zutreffend


----------



## JürgenK (21. Februar 2007)

mikkael schrieb:


> Volki, ist es nicht an der Zeit, Dir langsam einen neuen, passenden Nick zu suchen?
> 
> VG Mikkael
> 
> PS: Teamname zutreffend


----------



## supasini (21. Februar 2007)

könntet ihr ALTEN Lästertaschen mal unseren schönen Team-thread sauber lassen?!!


----------



## JürgenK (23. Februar 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> könntet ihr ALTEN Lästertaschen mal unseren schönen Team-thread sauber lassen?!!



Immer wenn`s anfängt Spaß zu machen muß man aufhören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (3. März 2007)

Hi Michael, du hast ne PN (hoffentlich) - sollen wir morgen (So, 4.3.) nicht gemeinsam bei den Tomburgern mitfahren? Sonst Altherrentour in meinen Heimatgefilden, bin ich dann ab Satzvey dabei...
lg, martin


----------



## supasini (4. März 2007)

so, zwei von uns (der Cheffe OnAnySunday und ich) haben bei den Tomburgern kräftig gepunktet. Das haben wir sogar oberclever angestellt: während sich vorne die Wahnsinnige Jugend vom TTL ein Uphillrace nach dem anderen lieferte ließen wir alten Herren es gemütlich angehen. Die Jungspunde und die mit pawlowschem Reflex auf solche Ausreißversuche auch recht vorhersehbar reagierenden Tomburger Thomas und Ollie hielten den Schnitt hoch, mussten dann aber immer wieder auf uns warten.
Nach fast 7 Stunden unterwegs wurde dann an der Tomburg abgerechnet: die schnellen Jungs waren ganz stolz auf ihre 5:05 h Fahrzeit , Michael war zu kaputt um auf seinen Tacho zu gucken, aber die Mitteilung meiner entspannten 5:19 h :sorgte für lange Gesichter und tiefe Zweifel an der Gerechtigkeit des WP! Ich fand's schee...


----------



## on any sunday (4. März 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> Michael war zu kaputt um auf seinen Tacho zu gucken,



Isch abe gar keine Tacho.  Dafür die Erkenntnis, das in unserem Alter nachts um 3 Uhr nach Hause zu kommen, leichte Erkältung und unzureichende Bewegung eine böse Mischung ist und auf TT Touren bestraft wird. 

Dafür fährt das neue Seniorenmobil höchst erfreulich und erfordert nur noch ein paar abschließenende Justierungen. Ist aba gans doll dreckig.  

Mein Bett ruft, und das mit Erfolg.

Gut Nächtle.

Mischael


----------



## mikkael (5. März 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> das *in unserem Alter* nachts um 3 Uhr nach Hause zu kommen, leichte Erkältung und unzureichende Bewegung auf TT Touren bestraft wird.


Das ist austauschbar in diesem Satz.


----------



## supasini (12. März 2007)

Sooo, das war ein Sonntag, was? 

Unser Team hat erfolgreich gepunktet, ich war nach meiner Tour ziemlich kaputt, aber zufrieden. Kurz auf Plaz 1 des internen Rankings, dann muss spitfire mir den ganzen Spass verderben  
aber der Größte von allen ist OAS: ich fühle mit dir (110 km/2200 Hm mit den bekloppten Tomburgern ) und du hast meine ganze Hochachtung!!!  







weiter so, dann bleiben wir unter den TOP100!

martin


----------



## Enrgy (12. März 2007)

Aus ge"zipp"ter Quelle kann ich sagen, daß wir noch ca. 30 - 40 Punkte gebunkert haben. 
Zumindest das Lästerteam Nr.1 haben wir soeben erstmal 3-stellig gemacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JürgenK (12. März 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Aus ge"zipp"ter Quelle kann ich sagen, daß wir noch ca. 30 - 40 Punkte gebunkert haben.
> Zumindest das Lästerteam Nr.1 haben wir soeben erstmal 3-stellig gemacht...



Die Tomburger stehen nicht mehr vor euch???


----------



## supasini (28. Oktober 2007)

Soooo,
die betreuten Senioren gibt es auch wieder!
uns fehlen noch zwei motivierte Mitstreiter aus dem Raum zwischen Köln und Euskirchen, die die Anforderungen erfüllen und Lust haben, es dem Jungvolk zu zeigen. Mir persönlich wäre an einigermaßen regelmäßigen Teamausfahrten sehr gelegen.


----------



## on any sunday (28. Oktober 2007)

Mmmh, wusste doch, das es es einen eigenen Thread gab, die Suchfunktion war auch keine Hilfe. 

Darum hier nochmal:


So, das Team "Betreutes Fahren fÃ¼r Senioren" ist auch wieder am Start, wie man sieht.  






Bitte die alten Leute sich einzutragen: Betreutes Fahren fÃ¼r Senioren

Ach so, die Aufnahmebedingungen:

Seniorenteam fÃ¼r die 40+ GeschÃ¤digten

Mit StÃ¼tzrÃ¤dern sind sie Ã¼berqualifiziert und werden nicht aufgenommen.

Es kÃ¶nnen fÃ¼r MinderjÃ¤hrige Ausnahmen gemacht werden. Diese mÃ¼ssen allerdings bei Ausfahrten Altersimulatoren benutzen; die da wÃ¤ren:

Brillen, die das SehvermÃ¶gen vermindern.

Scheuklappen fÃ¼r das eingeschrÃ¤nkte Sehfeld und gegen die Annahme von gutgemeinten RatschlÃ¤gen.

Jeden Abend eine âIchmÃ¶chtelieberliegenbleibenâ Pille einnehmen.

TÃ¤glich eine Pille fÃ¼r Alzheimer!

MP3 Player mit dem Sound von knackenden Knochen und knirschenden Knorpeln.

Weste mit 10 kg tragen, bevorzugt um die Mitte des KÃ¶rpers.

GefÃ¤lschter Mitgliedsausweis vom Seniorenstift.

GrÃ¼sse

Grandpa Sunday


----------



## Enrgy (28. Oktober 2007)

Naamd Männers,

na dann schaumer mal, wer sich noch so zu uns traut... 

PS: Habe heute nachmittag schon beim Altersheim Weltersbach nach neuen Trails gesucht, bis auch eine Treppenabfahrt aber nix gefunden. Aber ein paar Aufnahmeanträge habsch eingesteckt...


----------



## supasini (29. Oktober 2007)

Das is aber mal ne Idee: Best of Altersheim: die Trailtour zu den Heimen der Region. Davon gibt's im BAM-Höhengebiet ziemlich viele, werd mal nachfragen, vielleicht lässt sich was draus machen


----------



## bibi1952 (29. Oktober 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Mmmh, wusste doch, das es es einen eigenen Thread gab, die Suchfunktion war auch keine Hilfe.
> 
> Darum hier nochmal:
> 
> ...




Hallo,

gibt es eine Altersgrenze nach oben? 

Altersgerechte Touren habe ich auch im Programm. 

Darf ich mitmachen?  

VG Werner


----------



## Conzi (29. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde mich gerne Eurem Team anschließen. Ich bin zwar noch nicht ganz soooo alt, kann aber als Ausgleich eine massive Schädigung der Wirbelsäule und leichtes Übergewicht vorweisen. Außerdem habe ich immer jede Menge zusätzliche Elektronik am Bike, was mein Startgewicht zusätzlich erhöht. Motivation und Winterdurchhaltevermögen ist reichlich vorhanden.

Wie sieht's aus? Qualifiziert mich das ausreichend? Darf ich mich anschließen?

Schöne Grüße
Martin


----------



## supasini (29. Oktober 2007)

wenn du immer schön auf uns wartest fänd ich das klasse!
beantrage mal die Mitgliedschaft, vielleicht lässt Onkel Sonntag dich ja mitmachen?! (Du kannst ihn sicher überzeugen, wenn du am Donnerstag in der Rureifel mitfährst )


----------



## on any sunday (29. Oktober 2007)

Dann klickt euch mal rein, ich fälle dann das Urteil. Über einen Spielkameraden in der Nachbarschaft würde sich Herr supersinnich freuen.


----------



## Ommer (29. Oktober 2007)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gibt es eine Altersgrenze nach oben?
> 
> ...






Hallo Werner,

meld Dich an, wenn Du die Bedingungen erfüllst, wird Dich Herr Sonntag ins Team aufnehmen.


Gruß
Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conzi (29. Oktober 2007)

Soo, der WP-Team-Aufnahmeantrag ist gestellt. Die familieninternen Verhandlungen zur donnerstäglichen Freizeitgestaltung verliefen friedlich, so dass ich mich auch für die Tour am Donnerstag, für die sogar super Wetter angesagt ist (14°, sonnig, 0%NW), anmelden konnte. Da kann ja nicht mehr viel schiefgehen ;-)

Schöne Grüße
Martin


----------



## bibi1952 (29. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
habe Antrag gestellt.
Kann aber am Donnerstag nicht mitfahren, da ich schon eine eigene Tour im LMB stehen habe.
VG Werner


----------



## Enrgy (29. Oktober 2007)

Willkommen im Heim, Ihr Beiden!!
So wie der Martin zwo den Altersschnitt senkt, hebt der Werner ihn wieder an! 

Ich kann zu Donnerstag auch noch garnix sagen, müßte eigentlich schleunigst meine Lefty nach 5 wartungslosen Jahren mal dringend zur Überholung schicken. So ganz ohne Dämpfung macht die momentan keinen Spaß mehr. 
Ich habs zwar schon gut 2 Jahre immer wieder rausgezögert (geht noch, gerade schönes Bikewetter, kein Geld etc...), aber nun ist sie nur noch ein Springbock.
Und mitm HT tu ich mir keine 60km in wildester Rureifel an...

PS: lese gerade Conzis Wetterprognose - also da ich momentan einigermaßen gute Kondition habe, behalte ich das nochmal im Auge. Schaumer mal - dann sehmer schon!


----------



## supasini (29. Oktober 2007)

Vooorsischt: der Conzi behauptet immer, dass es schönes Wetter gibbt...

So wie das aussieht können wir ja Eintrittsgeld für unser Team verlangen 
oder zumindest so Sachen wie: Energieriegel hinterhertragen, Katheder legen, Urinbeutel leeren oder so.
für bibi spricht das alter, katerpoldi ist invalide und kriegt lecka arthrosespritzen ins knie (au), der conzi hat die wirbelsäule gebrochen gehabt, schwere entscheidung, was teamchef?!


----------



## bibi1952 (29. Oktober 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> Vooorsischt: der Conzi behauptet immer, dass es schönes Wetter gibbt...
> 
> So wie das aussieht können wir ja Eintrittsgeld für unser Team verlangen
> oder zumindest so Sachen wie: Energieriegel hinterhertragen, Katheder legen, Urinbeutel leeren oder so.
> für bibi spricht das alter, katerpoldi ist invalide und kriegt lecka arthrosespritzen ins knie (au), der conzi hat die wirbelsäule gebrochen gehabt, schwere entscheidung, was teamchef?!



Laut wetteronline.de gibt es ab Dienstag Sonnenschein bei 3 -10 ° Temperatur, also bestes Bikewetter.

VG Werner


----------



## Conzi (29. Oktober 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> Vooorsischt: der Conzi behauptet immer, dass es schönes Wetter gibbt...



Ich habe ja auch gute Quellen ;-)

www.wetter.net sagt z.B. für Düren/Rheinland:
_Am Donnerstag ist es sonnig bei nahezu wolkenfreiem Himmel. 
Dabei kühlt es sich in den Morgenstunden auf 4 Grad ab, 
im Tagesverlauf werden dann 15 Grad erreicht. 
Der Wind weht leicht bis schwach aus südwestlichen Richtungen._

Meine Freunde vom Deutsche Wetterdienst pokern z.Zt. noch tief:
_An Allerheiligen ist es traditionsgemäß meist trüb-bedeckt. Nur 
örtlich kommt mal die Sonne heraus. Besonders im nördlichen 
Münsterland und am unteren Niederrhein kann es auch örtlich 
nieseln. Die Temperatur steigt auf 10, bei Sonne bis 13 Grad. 
Es ist schwachwindig._

Ich bevorzuge natürlich Version 1  

Schöne Grüße
Conzi


----------



## supasini (29. Oktober 2007)

freu mic schon mal auf Do - hab gerade die Freigabe erworben


----------



## Conzi (29. Oktober 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> freu mic schon mal auf Do - hab gerade die Freigabe erworben



Wieviel hat's Dich gekostet? Ich musste gestern 'ganz romantisch' Riesenrad fahren....


----------



## supasini (29. Oktober 2007)

eigentlich nix - war gerade am Kochen (Filet Stroganoff) und habe ie olfaktorisch günstige Situation genutzt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conzi (29. Oktober 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> ...olfaktorisch...



Puuuh, zum Glück gibt's die Wikipedia: Olfaktorische Wahrnehmung


----------



## katerpoldi (30. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
ich gehöre auch zu den Euskirchener Jungens hier (s. supasini, conzi). Ich würde auch gerne in eurem Team im Winterpokal mitfahren, bin zwar wie conzi nicht ganz so alt, gehe aber mit Riesenschritten auf die altersmäßige Deadline zu. Als Gründe für meinen Aufnahme hätte ich zu liefern: Brillenträger, schweres Rad von H+S, aber v.a. regelmäßige Spritzenkur für meine lädierten Knie, damit ich überhaupt beweglich bleiben kann. Laufen kann ich wegen meiner Knie nur noch eingeschränkt.
Ich hoffe, diese Gründe reichen für die Aufnahme in die Seniorenriege. 
Grüße aus Eu
Alex


----------



## supasini (30. Oktober 2007)

Hab den Kater heute nachmittag auf nem kleine Ründchen (hätte 17 Punkte gegeben...) durch die Eifel gescheucht. Ich wundere mich, dass er schon wieder die Tasten bedienen kann


----------



## on any sunday (30. Oktober 2007)

So, das Los hat entschieden, leider hat Herr bibi1952 die Niete gezogen. Pech im Spiel, hoffentlich Glück in der Liebe.  Bist natürlich auf unseren Seniorenausfahrten trotzdem herzlich willkommen oder wir kommen mal bei dir vorbei.

Im Team sind supasini, Conzi, Enrgy, katerpoldi und Herr Sonntag.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## supasini (30. Oktober 2007)

in fremden Gefilden wildern find ich gut! 
bibi1952 - hoffentlich findest du noch ein nettes Team in deiner Nähe


----------



## Conzi (30. Oktober 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Im Team sind supasini, Conzi, Enrgy, katerpoldi und Herr Sonntag.



Juchu! Ich hab direkt mal meinen Footer angepasst...

Für Donnerstag schießt sich der Wetterbericht von "super Wetter" auf "mittelprächtiges Wetter" ein. 


			
				DWD schrieb:
			
		

> Am Donnerstag ist es im Norden meist stark bewölkt, vereinzelt
> fällt im Küstenbereich etwas Sprühregen. In der Mitte und im
> Süden ist es nach örtlich zögernder Auflösung von Nebel oder
> Hochnebel teils heiter, teils wolkig und trocken. Die
> ...



Zum Glück wohnen wir nicht an der Küste ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katerpoldi (30. Oktober 2007)

na klasse, da haben die ein oder anderen Gebrechen doch noch einen Nutzen. Ich freu mich schon auf die Touren, kann aber am Donnerstag leider nicht.
Gruß
Alex


----------



## supasini (31. Oktober 2007)

Conzi schrieb:


> Juchu! Ich hab direkt mal meinen Footer angepasst...
> 
> Für Donnerstag schießt sich der Wetterbericht von "super Wetter" auf "mittelprächtiges Wetter" ein.



ja wie: kaum im Team und schon zurückrudern?! das muss aber noch besser werden!


----------



## Uplooser (31. Oktober 2007)

katerpoldi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich gehöre auch zu den Euskirchener Jungens hier (s. supasini, conzi). Ich würde auch gerne in eurem Team im Winterpokal mitfahren, bin zwar wie conzi nicht ganz so alt, gehe aber mit Riesenschritten auf die altersmäßige Deadline zu. Als Gründe für meinen Aufnahme hätte ich zu liefern: Brillenträger, schweres Rad von H+S, aber v.a. regelmäßige Spritzenkur für meine lädierten Knie, damit ich überhaupt beweglich bleiben kann. Laufen kann ich wegen meiner Knie nur noch eingeschränkt.
> Ich hoffe, diese Gründe reichen für die Aufnahme in die Seniorenriege.
> Grüße aus Eu
> Alex



Deadline !!!!
Es gibt auch ein Leben danach, weiß ich aus erster Hand.


----------



## Conzi (31. Oktober 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> ...das muss aber noch besser werden! ...



Auf supasinis Einwand hin habe ich für morgen nochmal neues Wetter gemacht. Gibt jetzt doch Sonnenschein  







Schöne Grüße
Martin


----------



## supasini (31. Oktober 2007)

so soll das sein!


----------



## Enrgy (31. Oktober 2007)

Conzi schrieb:


> Juchu!....



...keine Schimpfworte hier!

Von wegen Wetter: 1live sagte gerade "in Eifel und Sauerland anfangs noch sonnig, später dort wie auch in den anderen Landesteilen stark bewölkt und nachfolgend Regen"...dat hört sich für eine 60km Tour nicht gerade verlockend an, ich überlege noch. Da ich aber gerade auf den Sat-Bildern des Tages sehe, daß heute nur die Drecks Kölner Bucht bis Mittag vernebelt war, erhöhen sich die Schangsen auf eine Teilnahme wiederum etc. usw. bla bla....


----------



## supasini (31. Oktober 2007)

Volker! nach dem bravourösen Auftritt am letzten Samstag wirst du doch wohl morgen die Kinderrunde mitnehmen!
wenn du willst kann ich auch mal nen Aliante vom RR schrauben und du kannst den Sattel mal testen


----------



## Enrgy (31. Oktober 2007)

Jaja, is ja schon gut, ich bin dabei!  
Mir ist grade eben noch siedend-heiß eingefallen, daß ich bei Aldi die BAnanen vergessen hab. Ohne Bananen - keine Tour! Aber wozu ist man verheiratet, höhö. So hat meine Frau dann morgen die Bude für sich alleine. 

Danke Martin, brauchst keinen Sattel abschrauben, evtl kann ich ja mal kurz dein Rad morgen testen, obwohl das meist nicht sehr aussagekräftig ist. 

Schade daß der WP nicht am 1.11. anfängt. Würde sich eigentlich doch ganz gut merken lassen und die meisten haben frei und könnten fahren.

Ich denke, wir hören im März dann einfach früher auf und tragen dafür die Punkte von morgen ein...


----------



## supasini (31. Oktober 2007)

nenene, wir gewinnen ganz locker und regulär - aber dieses Jahr zeigst du uns mal endlich Glüder rückwärts (und auch vorwärts?)


----------



## supasini (1. November 2007)

so, das war ja ne prima Generalprobe für den WP heute: 80 Punkte virtuell erradelt, mit allem, was das Biker-Herz begehrt:
Trails mit Wurzeln
Trails mit vielen Wurzeln
Wurzeltrails
Trails, die man vor Wurzeln kaum sehen konnte
Wurzeln ohne Trails 
Wurzeln ohne Weg
war ein Wurzeltag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (1. November 2007)

Dem wäre nüscht mehr hinzuzufügen... 


oder doch?

...alte Wurzeln,
...junge Wurzeln,
...nasse Wurzeln
...trockene Wurzeln
...Quadratwurzeln
...Zahnwurzeln  
...GPS, die Wurzel allen Übels  

Also ich kann getrost sagen, daß ich in den 16 Jahren Bikerei noch nie soviele Wurzeln gefahren bin. Und ich bin froh, es nicht früher mit dem HT gemacht zu haben!! Und endlich, endlich bin ich mal in den Genuß der legendären Trails am  Hasselbach- und Schlehbachgraben gekommen!    
Was für geile Dinger! Die mal im Sommer bei trockeneren Bedingungen und ohne Laub, damit  man die WURZELN auch alle sieht. Heute war es schon auf Dauer anstrengend, so konzentriert zu fahren, man will ja auch nicht daherschleichen wie ein Opa - auch wenns der betreute Ausflug des Seniorenteams war. 

Leider war der Wettergott wie meistens im Süden beschäftigt, siehe Anhang. 


Die Daten des Altenheim-Ausflugs: 68km mit 970Hm, virtuelle Punkte stehen ja schon oben *snief* Warum fängt der WP so kacke-blöd am Montag an?
1. November wäre immer ein freier Tag, auch die Wochenenden der Zeitumstellung (letztes WE im Okt und im März). Schei$$ Regelung.


----------



## Conzi (1. November 2007)

Naja, mim HT ging's auch. Ich kann schon wieder sitzen  
Die Fotos sind online: http://gallery.xalps.de => Rurtal Trails.
Ein paar Bilder sind verwackelt, ist aber bei den Wurzel kein Wunder...

*War 'ne super Tour!*

Schöne Grüße von der weichen Couch

Conzi

PS: Ich schicke Euch die Fotos auch gerne in HQ zum Download zur Verfügung. Einfach melden!


----------



## supasini (3. November 2007)

und schon wieder 9 virtuelle Punkte


----------



## katerpoldi (3. November 2007)

war heute ne runde laufen, hätte auch ca. 4-5 punkte gegeben.
wie war es heute eigentlich am rursee, conzi?? mir war wetter zu bescheiden für ne rursee-tour.
alex


----------



## Enrgy (3. November 2007)

Ich hab eben erstmal das Rad vom Rureifel-Dreck befreit. Danach Gabel raus, die geht nächste Woche zur Revision. Wetter ist ja eh bescheiden angesagt. Nächsten Samstag entweder zuschauen bei der Rallye Köln-Ahrweiler oder bei Regen Couch-surfing...


----------



## Conzi (3. November 2007)

Mein Wetterman vor Ort hat mir Regen gemeldet. Ich habe daraufhin meine Teilnahme ebenfalls gecancelt. Ich dann lieber heute den ganzen Tag Rigipsplatten in meine Dachetage geschraubt. Hat auch was...

Alex, dafür, daß Du eigentlich gar nicht laufen kannst, bist Du ziemlich viel per Pedes unterwegs. Ich seh' Dich immer nur rennen ;-)

Schöne Grüße
Martin


----------



## katerpoldi (3. November 2007)

nur einmal die woche, meistens eben samstags.
wir könnten statt dessen aber auch gerne mal am wochenende ne spontan-2stunden-tour machen. was hältst du davon? unser ober-bike-chef supasini geht ja nicht unter 3 stunden auf die piste.


----------



## supasini (4. November 2007)

Das nimmst du zurück! WP-Team-Cheffe ist immer noch OAS. (ich tu nur so, mach aba nix! )


----------



## Conzi (4. November 2007)

katerpoldi schrieb:


> wir könnten statt dessen aber auch gerne mal am wochenende ne spontan-2stunden-tour machen.



Wie wär's mit einer 1-bis-2-stündigen Dienstags- oder Donnerstagsrunde? Da habe ich frei, also Heike ist beim Pferd und meine häuslichen/ehelichen/familiären Pflichten ruhen. Start wäre gegen 18:00 am Spielplatz bei Euch und dann 1-2 Stunden durch die Wälder. Tempo der Beleuchtung angepasst, also ruhig bis gemächlich. Bei Drisswetter oder nassem Untergrund 'täten wir Asphalt nehmen' oder's bleiben lassen. Punkte machen halt ;-) Wir müssen uns im WP ja erst noch beweisen/bewähren....

Nichts desto Trotz können wir auch gerne mal kleinere Wochenend-Touren gemeinsam machen. Heike schaltet sich gerade ein und sagt _"Kleine WE-Tour? Könnte ich da quasi mit? Cool!"_ @Supasini: Mag Birgit vielleicht auch?

In diesem Sinne!
Schöne Grüße von der Couch bei _N 50° 39' 52.4"  O 6  ° 46' 54.7"_

Martin & Heike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katerpoldi (4. November 2007)

Leider geht diese Woche gar nichts!! Am WE könnte ich, Samstag nur zwischen 10 und 12.30 oder Sonntag (am besten in der Mittagszeit).
Näheres können wir ja noch klären.
Gruß
Alex


----------



## Eifelwolf (4. November 2007)

Conzi schrieb:


> Wie wär's mit einer 1-bis-2-stündigen Dienstags- oder Donnerstagsrunde? ...


 
Wie wäre es mit dem Frauen-geeigneten TT-Nightride (http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5253 ) am Freitagabend? Wir spekulieren bei Deiner/Euerer Teilnahme natürlich im Gegenzug auf einen deutlich zweistelligen Rabatt im Brauhaus....  .


----------



## Conzi (5. November 2007)

Und, meine Herren? Zufrieden? *Platz 17* (um 19:12) ist doch für den ersten Tag gar nicht mal schlecht, oder?


----------



## supasini (5. November 2007)

Ne, total unzufrieden mit nem lebschen 17ten Platz !
wir sind nämlich 10te   !!!
(Conzi, du musst ein paar Minuten warten, wenn du was eingegeben hast, das Teamranking wird nur alle 15 min aktualisiert!)
Hier der Beweis:


----------



## supasini (6. November 2007)

Conzi schrieb:


> Wie wär's mit einer 1-bis-2-stündigen Dienstags- oder Donnerstagsrunde? Da habe ich frei, also Heike ist beim Pferd und meine häuslichen/ehelichen/familiären Pflichten ruhen. Start wäre gegen 18:00 am Spielplatz bei Euch und dann 1-2 Stunden durch die Wälder. Tempo der Beleuchtung angepasst, also ruhig bis gemächlich. Bei Drisswetter oder nassem Untergrund 'täten wir Asphalt nehmen' oder's bleiben lassen. Punkte machen halt ;-) Wir müssen uns im WP ja erst noch beweisen/bewähren....
> 
> Nichts desto Trotz können wir auch gerne mal kleinere Wochenend-Touren gemeinsam machen. Heike schaltet sich gerade ein und sagt _"Kleine WE-Tour? Könnte ich da quasi mit? Cool!"_ @Supasini: Mag Birgit vielleicht auch?
> 
> ...



Di = heute: ich werde wohl gleich was auf's Rad gehen, habe aber von 16-19 Uhr Elternsprechtag

Do könnte klappen, hab ich kein Seminar diese Woche

WE-Tour: Birgit (cepaea) ist nicht völlig abgeneigt, sah gestern sogar ganz gut aus  2-2 1/2 Stunden mit ner netten Einkehr irgendwo (Münstereifel bietet sich bei schönem Wetter immer an: "T" - am Sonntag mittag nach der Maus? da kann Alex auch am ehesten...


----------



## Conzi (6. November 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> WE-Tour: Birgit (cepaea) ist nicht völlig abgeneigt, sah gestern sogar ganz gut aus  2-2 1/2 Stunden mit ner netten Einkehr irgendwo (Münstereifel bietet sich bei schönem Wetter immer an: "T" - am Sonntag mittag nach der Maus? da kann Alex auch am ehesten...



Klingt gut. Wir müssen Sonntag um 16:00 bei Heikes Schwester sein - Start nach der Maus wäre also zeitlich perfekt. Wenn's Wetter passt ist das schon so gut wie gebongt ;-)

Donnerstag kann ich (nach aktuellem Plan) - stimmen wir kurzfristig ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (6. November 2007)

Wetter Online sagt für So etwas besseres Wetter, dat Sönnche laach och ens... aba kalllt. Also warm anziehen!


----------



## katerpoldi (6. November 2007)

so mädels,
das hört sich doch gut. sonntag ist super, muss aber auch um ca. 16/17 uhr zurück sein - wegen martinszug!!
freitagnachmittag könnte ich ab 16.30 ne kleine runde (eu-wachendorf-münstereifel und retour) fahren, nightride von tomburg wird mir wahrscheinlich zu viel. 
gruß
alex


----------



## supasini (6. November 2007)

gut, Sonntag als geschlossene Veranstaltung der betreuten Senioren mit betreuenden Frauen (so sie denn MTB-Fahren). Start nach der Maus bei Alex vor der Tür? (also 12.15 Uhr?)


----------



## katerpoldi (7. November 2007)

alles klar, 12.15 uhr bei mir.


----------



## Conzi (7. November 2007)

Wir sind auch dabei!

Unter welchem Titel läuft die Verstaltung? 

Martinsausritt?  
_Betreutes Fahren für Senioren_ führt die Frauen aus?
Sturm und kalt? Na und?
Habt Ihr schon Streckenvorschläge?

Martin


----------



## supasini (7. November 2007)

Martinsritt find ich gut!


----------



## Conzi (8. November 2007)

Coole Sachen! *Wir machen einen Martinsritt*.
Wir könnten noch schnell einen Verein, oder besser noch, 
einen Verband gründen und schon können wir am Sonntag 
alle Martinsreiter auf MTBs vertreten 

Ob's in BaM schon 'nen Weihnachtsmarkt mit Glühwein gibt?


----------



## supasini (8. November 2007)

MRAMTBvDGW.n.e.V. - der Martins Reiter Auf MounTainBikes vERBAND Von Der ganzen Welt (nicht eingetragener Verein)

Birgit und ich bevorzugen Bier  aber ich werfe noch mal das Café "T" ins Feld, Streckenideen können wir ja heute abend austauschen!


----------



## Conzi (8. November 2007)

Der Name ist gut! 
Die passende Domain www.MRAMTBvDGWneV.de ist sogar noch frei! 
Ich will die Emailadresse: [email protected]
(NNGASZGv = NochNichtGewaehlterAberSchonZurueckGetretenervORSTAND)

Bier ist mir auch lieber! Im Café "T" war ich noch nie, soll mir aber recht sein.

Bis nachher!


----------



## Enrgy (8. November 2007)

Ihr LÄSTERMÄULERvD! 

Ich werde mich gleich zum WOHLE DES TEAMS trotzi zu erwartender Schauer aus Westen auf meinem HT (der Einbeinige ist immer noch amputiert) in schrecklich gestreckter Sitzposition (die Wampe kommt schon an die Oberschenkel - wie konnte ich je damit fahren??) auf eine erste WP-Runde am Rhein entlang machen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (8. November 2007)

Volker, das liegt bestimmt am muskulösen Oberschenkel! 
wenn jetzt der Kater auch mal seine Punkte einträgt liegen wir bestimmt ganz vorne! Conzi und ich haben heute insgesamt auch 23 P eingefahren


----------



## Conzi (8. November 2007)

Sooo, mit den Nightride-Punkten sind wir wieder auf der ersten Seite präsent! Platz 49!



Enrgy schrieb:


> die Wampe kommt schon an die Oberschenkel


Ich kenn's garnicht anders


----------



## Enrgy (8. November 2007)

Conzi schrieb:


> Ich kenn's garnicht anders



...  in Deinem Alter hatte ich damit auch noch keine Probs, und mein damaliges Bike war noch ne Ecke gestreckter als mein MacB.

Obwohl ich eben meist auf Teer unterwegs war, ging mir das Gerappel tierisch auf den Sack. Nach den 90min tut mein Hintern mehr weh als nach den 5h in der Rureifel, selber Sattel wohlgemerkt. Ne ne, das ist nix mehr für Vattern.  
Wenn wenigstens der Lenker 10cm höher wäre, dann würde ich nicht den Kopf so nach hinten strecken müssen. Ist mir echt ein Rätsel, wie ich mit solchen Race-Kisten 10 Gardasee-Urlaube auf den heftigsten Rüttelpisten überlebt habe und garnicht genug bekommen konnte...Naja, ist ja auch laaaaange her...nicht umsonst fahre ich nun ausschließlich betreut durch die Gegend...


----------



## katerpoldi (9. November 2007)

so, ich bin auch endlich mal ein bisserl auf's rad gekommen, leider bis auf die haut nass und mit radpanne. aber dafür mit meinem neuen saubequemen sattel (fizik aliante g), der musste ja auch mal ausgeführt werden.
bis sonntag zum martinsritt.
alex


----------



## Enrgy (9. November 2007)

katerpoldi schrieb:


> mit meinem neuen saubequemen sattel (fizik aliante g)



...ich weiß auch schon, wer dir den empfohlen hat...


----------



## Conzi (9. November 2007)

katerpoldi schrieb:


> mit meinem neuen saubequemen sattel (fizik aliante g)


Und ich weiß was "den Empfehler" seine ersten drei gekostet haben ;-)


----------



## supasini (9. November 2007)

und ich weiß, dass ich ihn nicht empfohlen hab - 
"wenn du keine Probleme mit deinem Sattel hast fahr ihn weiter! Sonst kannst du aber auch meinen mal testen..."
- aber Einkaufen kann so schön sein... ich habe gerade mit meinen beiden Brüdern zusammen die Rabattstaffel bei WDV (italienischer Weinimport) geknackt, erweitert und dann noch Bonifikation in Form von Naturalien bekommen (u.a. jeder ein Fläschchen lecka Barolo )


----------



## katerpoldi (10. November 2007)

"aber einkaufen kann so schön sein" - eben, sag ich doch!!!
aber mal was anderes: was sagt denn unser wetterman conzi zu den aussichten für unseren martinsritt? hast du eine quelle mit guten vorhersagen gefunden oder müssen wir diesen winter doch noch ein malle-trainingslager veranstalten?


----------



## supasini (10. November 2007)

he! keine Weicheivorschläge! wir fahren bei jedem Wetter (wenn wir ohne Frauen unterwegs sind) 
Wenn's den Betreuerinnen aber zu ungemütlich wird nehmen wir selbstlos Rücksicht und gehen wandern - hatten Martin & Martin am Donnerstag beschlossen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katerpoldi (10. November 2007)

Wandern bei so nem wetter?? dann lieber ne richtig geile schlammtour mit em rädchen!!! oder ne runde laufen.
see you tomorrow


----------



## Conzi (10. November 2007)

Um die Diskussion noch ein wenig anzuheizen und das Ganze noch ein wenig komplizierter zu machen: Heike hat aufgrund von "Frauenkrankheit" Kopfschmerzen und zusäzlich bei so einem Drißwetter keine Lust auf "draußen sein". Kann ich verstehen. 

So wie das im Moment aussieht werde ich morgen wohl alleine antreten. Dann wird's wohl eine Männer-Schlammschlacht werden. Wobei wir bei der _untigen_ Wettervorhersage eventuell aus Gesundheitsgründen (umherfliegende Kühe, unsichtbare Wasserlöcher, ...) eventuell sogar kurzfristig komplett absagen sollen. Ich will hier nicht rummemmen, aber manchmal muß die Vernunft siegen ;-)



> *WETTER- und WARNLAGE WESTEN*
> 
> ausgegeben vom Deutschen Wetterdienst
> am Samstag, 10.11.2007, 16:00 Uhr
> ...



Mein Vorschlag: Wetterbeobachtung bis 11:00 Uhr, dann sehen wir uns hier und stimmen uns ab. 

Schöne Grüße
Conzi


----------



## supasini (10. November 2007)

ansonsten: herzliche Einladung für alten Männer und Betreuerinnen, heut abend bei SiNiS zu Hause den traditionellen Marttinsabend-Döppekooche essen zu kommen (dazu wird ein gepflegtes Stubbi gereicht)


----------



## Conzi (10. November 2007)

Hi Martin,
vielen Dank für die Einladung! Bin gerade vom Rad gestiegen, hüpf unter die Dusche und dann geht's nach Köln. Kann also dieses Jahr an der Veranstaltung leider nicht teilnehmen. Evtl. 2008  

Feiert schön!
Martin


----------



## supasini (11. November 2007)

sollen wir nicht lieber surfen gehen? der wind reicht

btw: meine Tochter muss beim Patrozinium vorsingen, da würd ich gerne hingehen, beginnt un 11.15. Falls wir fahren würde ich dann gerne was später starten. Der Blick nach draußen ist aber noch einige Klassen weniger einladend als gestern um die gleiche Zeit: da war's wenigstens halbwegs hell...


----------



## katerpoldi (11. November 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> he! keine Weicheivorschläge! wir fahren bei jedem Wetter (wenn wir ohne Frauen unterwegs sind)



sososo, wie sagte mal ein altkanzler: was interessiert mich mein geschwätz von gestern. 
von mir aus können wir auch 1 uhr sagen, in der hoffnung, dann wenigstens mal 2 stunden vor die tür zu kommen. 
der conzi ist ja gestern, während ich mir den bauch mit waffeln vollschlug, auch noch mit dem rad unterwegs gewesen. alle achtung, kollege!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (11. November 2007)

katerpoldi schrieb:


> von mir aus können wir auch 1 uhr sagen, in der hoffnung, dann wenigstens mal 2 stunden vor die tür zu kommen.



1 uhr müsste gehen, muss ich aber erstmal familiäre freigabe kriegen (das ist mein hauptproblem, nicht das wetter: ich war gestern über drei stunden draußen, heute wollten wir was zusammen machen, aber birgit wird nicht mit uns fahren wg. 1. wetter und 2. ohne weitere betreuerin)



katerpoldi schrieb:


> der conzi ist ja gestern, während ich mir den bauch mit waffeln vollschlug, auch noch mit dem rad unterwegs gewesen. alle achtung, kollege*n*!!


----------



## Conzi (11. November 2007)

Guten Morgen Team,

das Anemometer auf meinem Dach zeigt eine aktuelle Windgeschwindigkeit von 8,8m/s, das entspricht ca. 32km/h. Das Ergebnis ist, das kann ich aus dem Fenster sehen, "horizontaler Regen" und Omas die an Schirmen durch die Straßen gezogen werden. Aktuell würde ich meine Teilnahme absagen, aber....

Heike kopfschmerzt immer noch durch die Lande, ihre Teilnahme ist also ausgeschlossen. Ich selbst hingegen bin eigentlich für allen Scheiß zu haben, sofern wir um 15:00 (spätestens 15:15) zurück sind. Ich muss um 16:00 geduscht, gekämmt und wohlrichend in Brühl stehen. 

Hier noch ein aktuelles Bild des Regenradars der Bonner Uni:






Aber meine neuen _Namenstags-Geschenk-Zwölfender-Neopren-Überschuhe_ würd ich schon gerne ein-/testfahren...

Lass uns um 12:30 nochmal konferieren.

Martin


----------



## katerpoldi (11. November 2007)

Conzi schrieb:


> Aber meine neuen _Namenstags-Geschenk-Zwölfender-Neopren-Überschuhe_ würd ich schon gerne ein-/testfahren...
> 
> 
> 
> Martin



genau die habe ich auch seit dieser woche und würde sie ebenfalls gerne mal probe fahren.
bis gleich


----------



## katerpoldi (11. November 2007)

Conzi schrieb:


> Aber meine neuen _Namenstags-Geschenk-Zwölfender-Neopren-Überschuhe_ würd ich schon gerne ein-/testfahren...
> 
> 
> 
> Martin



genau die habe ich auch seit dieser woche und würde sie ebenfalls gerne mal probe fahren.
bis gleich


----------



## Conzi (11. November 2007)

Und? Wie sieht's aus? Die _Vernunft_ sagt: Zu Hause bleiben!

Die Wetterstation der Marienschule hat aktuell ~7m/s Wind und die stärkste Böe in der letzten Stunde war 17m/s. Die Messwerte auf meinem Dach sind ähnlich. Der DWD hat eine "Warnung vor markantem Wetter" rausgegeben. Aber eigentlich muss man ja nur aus dem Fenster schauen...

Andererseits, der Regen ist erstmal durch...


----------



## katerpoldi (11. November 2007)

kann ich so auch nicht sagen, vielleicht raffe ich mich gleich mal - entgegen der vernunft - auf. wo bleibt eigentlich unser supasini. lauscht der noch seiner tochter?


----------



## supasini (11. November 2007)

bin gerade zur Tür rein.
ich kann mich jetzt umziehen und eine Runde drehen, würde aber auch Endgutachten schreiben und lesend auf dem Sofa bleiben... 
bitte um Meinungen!


----------



## katerpoldi (11. November 2007)

von mir aus können wir ne kleine runde (bis katzensteine und retour) vesuchen,
hab ne deadline von ca. 16.00 uhr.


----------



## Conzi (11. November 2007)

Mutiger Vorstoß: Treffen um 12:15 Uhr bei Alex am Spielplatz,
dann kleine Runde gegen die Vernunft (Stündchen bis Anderthalb) mit Option zum jederzeitigen Abbruch.

OK?


----------



## katerpoldi (11. November 2007)

ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (11. November 2007)

ok


----------



## Conzi (11. November 2007)

Conzi schrieb:


> Mutiger Vorstoß: Treffen um 12:15 Uhr bei Alex am Spielplatz,
> dann kleine Runde gegen die Vernunft (Stündchen bis Anderthalb) mit Option zum jederzeitigen Abbruch.
> 
> OK?



Meinte natürlich 13:15! Klappe den Laptop jetzt zu und mache mich auf den Weg!


----------



## supasini (11. November 2007)

die Euskirchener Fraktion der alten Säcke leidet laut Aussage von Conzi an verschärftem Altersstarrsinn: wir haben die Eifel nicht alleine absaufen gelassen und schön gepunktet. Müssten so ca. 26 P bei rausgekommen sein  - aber wir machen es uns ja auch nicht so einfach wie das TT, das einfach die Spielregeln unterläuft und einen Außenposten in der Sonne auf das RR setzt  (ich will auch! )


----------



## katerpoldi (11. November 2007)

war trotz Sauwetter ne coole Tour, hat richtig Spaß gemacht und meine miese Laune wegen des Wetters ist jetzt auch futsch.
bis die tage


----------



## Conzi (11. November 2007)

Jau! Schöne Tour! Ich hole aber den neunten Punkt noch mit. Das GPS sagt: "*Zeit in Bewegung: 02:18!*" Da dürft Ihr evtl. noch nachbessern ;-)


----------



## supasini (11. November 2007)

26 = 8 (kater) + 9 (Conzi) + 9 (susi)


----------



## Conzi (11. November 2007)

Hast ja recht!


----------



## supasini (12. November 2007)

Volker: ist das was unanständiges?



juchhu schrieb:


> [...] Enrgy, ein Buddy von mir [...]



hier gefunden: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4214876&postcount=113

vielleicht aber auch ansteckend und deshalb kommst du nicht zum Punkten? 
streng dich mal an, eben waren wir auf der ersten Seite


----------



## on any sunday (12. November 2007)

Bei 6 Grad in der Eifel Renn(tner)rad fahren. Fanatiker. Weiter so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (12. November 2007)

naja, du hast dich aber auch nicht lumpen lassen...   
konntest du die "Euskirchener Doppelführung" (Zitat Conzi) nicht auf dir sitzen lassen, was? 
immerhin jetzt Platz 41! (wenn man die Betrüger auf den ersten Plätzen abzieht sogar... )


----------



## Ommer (12. November 2007)

Conzi schrieb:


> Jau! Schöne Tour! *Ich hole* aber den neunten Punkt noch *mit*. Das GPS sagt: "Zeit in Bewegung: 02:18!" Da dürft Ihr evtl. noch nachbessern ;-)




Das ist ein bemerkenswerter Ausdruck! Wird das ausserhalb Euskirchens auch verwendet? 


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Enrgy (12. November 2007)

Ommer schrieb:


> Das ist ein bemerkenswerter Ausdruck! Wird das ausserhalb Euskirchens auch verwendet?


Ja, in den Außenbezirken von Lindlar...


----------



## Redking (12. November 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> naja, du hast dich aber auch nicht lumpen lassen...
> konntest du die "Euskirchener Doppelführung" (Zitat Conzi) nicht auf dir sitzen lassen, was?
> immerhin jetzt Platz 41! (wenn man die Betrüger auf den ersten Plätzen abzieht sogar... )



Hmm wenn ich das jetzt richtig deute wird mir da gerade etwas unterstellt. 

Gruss
Klaus


----------



## supasini (12. November 2007)

das hast du jetzt gesagt! 











(aber ich denke eher an unsere Freunde vom Team Leichtbaumatrosen)


----------



## Redking (12. November 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> das hast du jetzt gesagt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ne ne das Wort hast du geschrieben. Solltest du als Lehrer wissen. "Wer schreibt der bleibt!"

Bin dann beruhigt durch deine Zusatzinformation. 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (12. November 2007)

Ommer schrieb:


> Das ist ein bemerkenswerter Ausdruck! Wird das ausserhalb Euskirchens auch verwendet?
> 
> Gruß
> Achim



Ja. Siehe hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4199417&postcount=1014
Entweder nach Tacho oder nach GPS. Je nachdem was wer gerade dabei hat. Und man staunt immer mal wieder, wie viel "Zeit im Stand" sich ergibt ohne das man so richtig Pause gemacht hat. Über den gesamten WP macht das schnell dreistellige Beträge für das gesamte Team.
Ist bei 12h pro Tag dann aber doch nicht mehr wichtig 

ciao...
joerg


----------



## supasini (12. November 2007)

ach, drum ist Team III auch vor uns?! Ich nehm brav die Fahrzeit - schön plöt!


----------



## ultra2 (12. November 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> ach, drum ist Team III auch vor uns?! Ich nehm brav die Fahrzeit - schön plöt!



Nee, nee, alles hat bei uns seine Ordnung.
Fahr mehr, dann mußt du den vor euch platzierten auch nix unterstellen.


----------



## supasini (12. November 2007)

vor mir nur Betrüger (und Gedopte) - hinter mir nur Luschen!


----------



## ultra2 (12. November 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> vor mir nur Betrüger (und Gedopte) - hinter mir nur Luschen!



Ah, Rennradfahrermentalität 

Und nun zurück in unseren eigene Fred. Sorry Herr Sonntag. es war schon dunkel und ich habe mich wohl verlaufen.


----------



## joscho (12. November 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> ach, drum ist Team III auch vor uns?! Ich nehm brav die Fahrzeit - schön plöt!



Äh, haben wir uns nun missverstanden - oder erkenne ich den Witz nicht  Bei dem Thema habe ich nämlich überhaupt keinen Humor  Also, nochmals - wir nehmen auch nur die "Zeit in Bewegung" und sind vor Euch, weil wir einfach fleißiger sind


----------



## Ommer (13. November 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Äh, haben wir uns nun missverstanden - oder erkenne ich den Witz nicht  Bei dem Thema habe ich nämlich überhaupt keinen Humor  Also, nochmals - wir nehmen auch nur die "Zeit in Bewegung" und sind vor Euch, weil wir einfach fleißiger sind



Hmm Joscho, ich glaube, Du hast mich missverstanden. Dass wir nur die Nettofahrzeit eintragen, sollte doch klar sein.

Ich finde nur den Ausdruck _"mitholen"_ (im Sinne von mitnehmen) interessant.

Gruß
Achim


----------



## joscho (13. November 2007)

Ommer schrieb:


> Hmm Joscho, ich glaube, Du hast mich missverstanden. Dass wir nur die Nettofahrzeit eintragen, sollte doch klar sein.



Deswegen das "auch" in "Also, nochmals - wir nehmen auch nur die "Zeit in Bewegung" und sind vor Euch, weil wir einfach fleißiger sind "
Zumindest diesen Teil habe ich nicht missverstanden.



> Ich finde nur den Ausdruck _"mitholen"_ (im Sinne von mitnehmen) interessant.



Worauf Du Dich hier beziehts ist mir völlig unklar. 

joerg


----------



## Eifelwolf (13. November 2007)

Jörg, ich schubse Dich gerne von der "Leitung" herunter  :



Conzi schrieb:


> Jau! Schöne Tour! Ich hole aber den neunten Punkt noch mit. ...


 
Der Duden kennt "mitholen" übrigens auch nicht, aber zumindest in meiner Region (dazu zählt letztlich auch das sprachliche Widerstandsnest Euskirchen) umgangssprachlich durchaus alltäglich  .


----------



## supasini (13. November 2007)

Also: wir haben doch eine promovierten Germanisten im Team, der zudem noch aus Euskirchen stammt: wenn der sich mal bitte zu Wort melden würde und die Probleme verbindlich aus der Welt schafft?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conzi (13. November 2007)

Ich habe (leider) auch keinen wissenschaftlichen Beweis für die Richtigkeit dieser Formulierung finden können. Ich muss also davon ausgehen, dass es "Öööskirchener Platt", oder noch schlimmer, Umgangssprache ist.  

Ich verwende die beiden Formulierungen synonym.

Und: Natürlich trage auch ich nur die "echte Fahrzeit", also die Zeit in Bewegung ein.


----------



## katerpoldi (13. November 2007)

Conzi schrieb:


> Ich habe (leider) auch keinen wissenschaftlichen Beweis für die Richtigkeit dieser Formulierung finden können. Ich muss also davon ausgehen, dass es "Öööskirchener Platt", oder noch schlimmer, Umgangssprache ist.
> 
> Ich verwende die beiden Formulierungen synonym.
> 
> Und: Natürlich trage auch ich nur die "echte Fahrzeit", also die Zeit in Bewegung ein.



Nochmals zu eurer Lieblingsdiskussion (als ob es keine anderen wesentlicheren Diskussionen, etwa die Form unseres geliebten FC (welche Form eigentlich??), gibt): alle gängigen Wörterbücher (Duden, Wahrig) kennen "mitholen" nicht, nur mitnehmen! Ich schlage vor, das Wort in Conzis und Eifelwolfs Sinne der Umgangssprache oder dem Dialekt (= Platt) unserer Region zuzuordnen. Wer weiß, vielleicht sorgt Conzi durch diese Diskussion dafür, dass das Wort dereinst Eingang in den Duden oder Wahrig findet. Chillen (was für ein Begriff) steht schließlich auch inzwischen im Wahrig, ich bekam kürzlich tatsächlich folgenden Gesprächsfetzen in der Kölner Fußgängerzone mit: "dann fahren wir gechillt (sic!) ne Runde Auto."  
So jetzt muss ich aber endlich meine heutige Runde eintragen, bin nochmals unsere Sonntagsrunde in gekürzter Version gefahren.


----------



## supasini (13. November 2007)

wie - die kann man noch weiter kürzen?!


----------



## supasini (13. November 2007)

Donnerstag nachmittag jemand Zeit? ich wollte so fahren, dass ich um 18 Uhr in Obergartzem zum Training bin, vorher 2-2,5 h Wald umgraben gehen... (also Start ca. 15-15.30 Uhr )
Der Wetterbericht für Do iseht guuuut aus!

btw: am Samstag will ich richtig punkten: von EU ins 7Gebirge und wieder zurück. hat wer Lust mich zu begleiten? (hat letztes Jahr 7:45 Fahrzeit/31P gegeben, waren aber auch am Ende für den Popo schmerzhafte 120 km...)


----------



## katerpoldi (13. November 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> wie - die kann man noch weiter kürzen?!



ich wusste doch, dass der Kommentar kommt 
Immerhin 2 Stunden Reaktionszeit  

Conzi, wie sieht es mit ner 2-Stunden-Runde am Samstag so gegen 14.15 Uhr aus? Unser Supasini ist ja auf so ner Hochgebirgsrunde "op der schäl sick".


----------



## supasini (13. November 2007)

katerpoldi schrieb:


> Immerhin 2 Stunden Reaktionszeit



Firmgruppe!



katerpoldi schrieb:


> Conzi, wie sieht es mit ner 2-Stunden-Runde am Samstag so gegen 14.15 Uhr aus? Unser Supasini ist ja auf so ner Hochgebirgsrunde "op der schäl sick".



Das heißt, du gibst mir'n Korb für die einmalige Punktescheffelaktion? ich dachte, wir holen zu dritt mal so eben 100 P


----------



## katerpoldi (13. November 2007)

leider ja, weil ich mal was mit den Pänz machen muss. Halbe Tage sind zur Zeit drin, aber eben nicht von Sonnenaufgang (soweit um 7.45 davon was zu sehen ist) bis Sonnenuntergang.
Morgen könnten wir hier um 16 Uhr ne 2 Stunden-Tour machen.


----------



## supasini (13. November 2007)

grundsätzlich hab ich morgen "frei" - wollte aber eigentlich nen Schreibtischtag einlegen. Wenn ich aber erfolgreich gearbeitet habe könnte ich mich kurzfristig entschließen... können ja gegen 1530 mal telefonieren oder mailen oder posten oder so...


----------



## katerpoldi (13. November 2007)

ok, ich melde mich per Handy, weil ich dann noch on the road bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conzi (13. November 2007)

In der Woche bin ich leider immer erst ab 17:30 verfügbar. Und dann muss schon alles gut gehen. Morgen und Donnerstag bin ich also raus bzw. später dran. Vielleicht komme ich Dich (Sini) auf dem Rückweg in Obergartzem vom Trainig abholen ;-)

Die Samstagspunkte könnte ich allerdigs gut mitnehmen _[ja, ich kanns auch]_, brauche aber noch die offizielle Genehmigung von Heike. Samstags ist ja eigentlich unser hochoffizieller "Bautag"...


----------



## Ommer (13. November 2007)

katerpoldi schrieb:


> Nochmals zu eurer Lieblingsdiskussion (als ob es keine anderen wesentlicheren Diskussionen, etwa die Form unseres geliebten FC (welche Form eigentlich??), gibt): alle gängigen Wörterbücher (Duden, Wahrig) kennen "mitholen" nicht, nur mitnehmen! Ich schlage vor, das Wort in Conzis und Eifelwolfs Sinne der Umgangssprache oder dem Dialekt (= Platt) unserer Region zuzuordnen. Wer weiß, vielleicht sorgt Conzi durch diese Diskussion dafür, dass das Wort dereinst Eingang in den Duden oder Wahrig findet. Chillen (was für ein Begriff) steht schließlich auch inzwischen im Wahrig, ich bekam kürzlich tatsächlich folgenden Gesprächsfetzen in der Kölner Fußgängerzone mit: "dann fahren wir gechillt (sic!) ne Runde Auto."
> So jetzt muss ich aber endlich meine heutige Runde eintragen, bin nochmals unsere Sonntagsrunde in gekürzter Version gefahren.



Nä, die Form des FC (Köln?) interessiert nun den gewöhnlichen Biker nicht besonders. 

Die sprachlichen Eigenheiten des Rheinländers dagegen schon. Man muss sich ja, wenn man sich von der schäl Sick auf die andere Rheinseite begibt, mit den dortigen Bewohnern verständigen können (auf einer Tour o. ä.). 
Der Ausdruck "mitholen" ist m.M. ein linksrheinischer, der - glaub ich - in Köln nicht verwendet wird.

Gruß
Achim


----------



## Conzi (13. November 2007)

Naja, de Hauptsach is et Hätz is joot!

@Alex: Sollte ich die Genehmigung für den 7G-Ritt am Samstag von Heike nicht bekommen, so können wir gerne eine *BFfS-Jungvolk-Runde* drehen und zumindest ein paar wenige Punkte sammeln


----------



## supasini (13. November 2007)

Conzi, du bist dir darüber im Klaren, auf was du dich einlässt?
Ich meine: Start in EU gegen 9:30, Fahrt nach Ramersdorf, dort TN an dieser Tour: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5407, dann zurück nach EU. Rückkehr also vermutlich unter Lampen 
aber als 24h-Racer is das für dich ja sicher ein Klacks, oder?


----------



## Conzi (14. November 2007)

Jaja, ich weiß (und fürchte) schon was mich erwartet. Mir ist auch ganz schummrig ob meiner offensichtlichen Selbstüberschätzung. Aber ich habe mir schon eine Argumentationskette zur Eingenmotivation bereitgelegt:

von Euskirchen nach Bonn geht es bergab
Die eigentliche Tour ist mit 1000hm locker zu schaffen
Die Tour ist 'langsam' ausgeschrieben
Der Rückweg könnte, wenn die Beine leer sind oder der Hintern rot ist auch mit der Bahn (sofern diese nicht streikt) erfolgen
Es gibt 30 Punkte ;-)

Da Heike aber sowieso auf unserem Bautag beharren wird, muss ich eigentlich gar keine Angst haben ;-) Bock hätte ich aber schon!


----------



## supasini (14. November 2007)

was sind wir bescheuert...
bei saukälte im Dunkeln durch den Wald zu fahren und die Schreibtischtätigkeit auf den Abend auszudehnen. - aber irgendwie macht's Spaß! 
und ohne Übergewicht durch den Winter hat ja auch was 

an meinem HT ist nach den letzten Schlammtouren (davon?) die Hinterradnabe defekt, ein Lager muss getauscht werden, ausgerechnet das einzige, für dessen Ausbau ein Spezialwerkzeug gebraucht wird  hab ich bei whizz wheels bestellt, gut, wenn man mehr als ein MTB hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeDe (14. November 2007)

Hallo allerseits,
ich würde mich gerne mal einem Eurer Nightrides in Euskirchen und Umgebung
anschließen. Könnte unmittelbar von der Arbeit zum Treff kommen. Habt ihr in der Woche einen festen Termin? Nehmt ihr auch " alte Säcke" ( Senioren III)mit ?? 
Freue mich auf Eure Antwort.
PS: War jemand von Euch bei der Omba Tour am 27.10.dabei?


----------



## supasini (14. November 2007)

bei den Ombas war ich dabei. (schwarzes Liteville 301 XL mit Pike, blaues Trikot und 3/4 Hose)
NR gerne, aber es gibt keinen festen Termin.


----------



## Conzi (14. November 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> an meinem HT ist nach den letzten Schlammtouren (davon?) die Hinterradnabe defekt



Jetzt rate mal was ich heute am frühen Abend zerlegt habe, nachdem ich einen Kilometer unterwegs war - richtig! Meine Hinterradnabe. Zum Glück war ich gerade erst losgefahren als das Knarzen losging. Also, wieder schnell nach Hause, Nabe auseinader gerupft, sauber gemacht und wieder zusammengeklopft. Dann konnte es auf die Punktejagd gehen. Motto war ganz klar "Is kalt aum Asphalt!"

;-)


----------



## katerpoldi (17. November 2007)

so jungens, wie sieht es mit ner trainingsrunde um 14.15 Uhr aus. Mein Husten ist erst im Kommen, aber noch nicht da, so dass ich kann.
Treffpunkt: Spielplatz??


----------



## Conzi (17. November 2007)

Ich hoffe mal, Du hast nicht ganz alleine um 14:15 am Spielplatz gestanden und auf die anderen "Kinder" gewartet.

Ich bin heute morgen um 09:00 Uhr auf den Speicher gestiegen und habe bis gerade Ripis-Platten verbaut. War nix mit biken... Gibt's dafür eigentlich auch  Punkte?   

Conzi


----------



## supasini (17. November 2007)

ich hab auch im Haus gewerkelt, heute nix an Spcht gemacht. Dafür hat der Enrgy seine Punkte verdoppelt! Volker: wenn du die Frequenz beibehälst (alle 2 Wochen Punkte verdoppeln) Gewinnst du die Einzelwertung und wir werden Teamkönige! Also: halt dich dran


----------



## Enrgy (17. November 2007)

Oha, ich dachte, heute war das ganze Team unterwegs und wir knacken die 300er Marke: Du und Conzi im 7GB, Herr Sonntag in der verbotenen Stadt, Katerpoldi und ich around the house... 

Mein Einbeiniger ist immer noch ein Keinbeiniger, die linksseitige Gehhilfe wurde aber schon komplett überholt (Nadellager, Dämpfershims, Dichtungen, Öl, Faltenbalg, Steuerlager) und muß nur noch bei mir eintrudeln, dann montiert werden. Ich hoffe, daß Dr. Jekyll nächste Woche wieder laufen kann, denn lange halte ich diese Quälerei auf dem edlen Dänen nicht aus.

Blöderweise hatte ich heute beim Fahren Raum und Zeit vergessen und war mir nicht sicher, ob die Uhr im alten Tacho Sommer- oder Winterzeit anzeigt. Da ich bei der e-bucht was laufen hatte, hab ich panisch in die Pedale getreten um rechtzeitig daheim zu sein. Ergebnis: Tour zu schnell gefahren und eine Stunde zu früh angekommen...  Naja, halt ganz nach unseren Teamvorgaben, die Alzheimerpille hab ich heut morgen eingeworfen...


----------



## katerpoldi (18. November 2007)

ja, conzi, so war es, ein einsamer kater fuhr durch die voreifel, kann aber auch ganz entspannend sein.
bei dem traumwetter hat es sich wirklich gelohnt, aber auf dem speicher rumzuhängen ist sicherlich auch toll , vielleicht kannst du es ja
unter alternative sportarten als krafttraining verbuchen, oder??
gruß
alex


----------



## supasini (18. November 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Oha, ich dachte, heute war das ganze Team unterwegs und wir knacken die 300er Marke



Hi Volker, guck dir mal das aktuelle Teamranking an - und wer von uns seinen Teil an den 300Points im Sack hat (300/5=???) (dann wären wir nämlich z.Zt. mal wieder auf der ersten Seite!)
Aber ich werde auf jeden Fall kommende Woche punkten, wir haben in der Schule Projekttage und ich mach ein MTB-Projekt  
http://www.msina.de/Schule/MTB-Projekt/mtb-projekt.html


----------



## supasini (21. November 2007)

Conzi freu dich: die Brille wollte einfach nicht bei dir bleiben!
kauf dir mal ne anhängliche!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (22. November 2007)

Männer: ich bin stolz auf euch! Platz 50 und die 400 P geknackt. Das läuft doch dieses Jahr deutlich runder als letztes!
Micha: hast du ein neues Lämpchen? Will ich dann auch mal sehen!


----------



## Conzi (23. November 2007)

Ich als 'solides Mittelfeld' gebe das Lob mal an die Spitzenfahrer zurück!


----------



## katerpoldi (23. November 2007)

so, das war's für diese woche mit radfahren. immerhin stehen wir gerade auf platz 48!!! das ist doch mal was, auch wenn ich teamintern "nur" vierter bin, direkt hinter dem "soliden-mittelfeld-mann"


----------



## Delgado (23. November 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> ... , wir haben in der Schule Projekttage und ich mach ein MTB-Projekt
> http://www.msina.de/Schule/MTB-Projekt/mtb-projekt.html



Warum dürfen denn da nur Jungs mitmachen?


----------



## Ommer (23. November 2007)

katerpoldi schrieb:


> so, das war's für diese woche mit radfahren. immerhin stehen wir gerade auf platz 48!!! das ist doch mal was, auch wenn ich teamintern "nur" vierter bin, direkt hinter dem "soliden-mittelfeld-mann"



44! 


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Enrgy (23. November 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Warum dürfen denn da nur Jungs mitmachen?



Wo steht das?


----------



## Eifelwolf (23. November 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Wo steht das?


 

_Mein Sohn wurde von mir darauf hingewiesen, dass er den Anweisungen der betreuenden Lehrpersonen unbedingt Folge zu leisten hat! _

Supasini: Gibt es einen Bericht zu dem Ereignis? Wäre schade, wenn so ein Event fernab der MTB-Heroes dieses Forums unbeachtet im Euskirchener Amtsblättchen versauert.


----------



## Conzi (23. November 2007)

Langsam wird mir Angst und Bange! Wenn das so weiter geht, dann geraten wir noch unter echten Leistungsdruck...


----------



## supasini (23. November 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Warum dürfen denn da nur Jungs mitmachen?



Latürnich durften da auch Mädchen mitmachen - ich hätte es sogar sehr begrüßt 
aber es hatten sich nur 18 Jungs gemeldet. Und diese Liste lag mir vor, als ich den Brief geschrieben habe. Deshalb diese Ansprache, die in dem speziellen Fall sogar geschlechtergerecht ist.

als Beamter des LAndes NRW bin ich zum Gebrauch  geschlechtergerechten Sprache verpflichtet. 

und ne Doku gibt es - in Form eines Fideos, das bin ich gerade genervt am schneiden. Allerdings ist es spektakulär (nicht wegen der Action, sondern wegen der Stürze!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conzi (23. November 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> ...Deshalb diese Ansprache, die in dem speziellen Fall sogar geschlechtergerecht ist.
> 
> als Beamter des LAndes NRW bin ich zum Gebrauch  geschlechtergerechten Sprache verpflichtet. ...



Höhö, das gleiche Thema habe ich heute morgen auf der Seite der Racing-Fraktion des kleinen V's (jaja, ich weiß: www.deppenapostroph.de) belächelt. Da heißt es, den Geschlechterkampf anheizend: 



			
				kleines V schrieb:
			
		

> Anmerkung:
> Auf dieser Website wird der Begriff Mountainbiker mehrfach verwandt. Er ist aus dem englischen Sprachgebrauch übernommen worden und meint gleichermaßen die männlichen wie weibliche Form. Wir haben diese Bedeutung so übernommen.


Quelle: Racing-Fraktion des kleinen V


----------



## supasini (23. November 2007)

Conzi schrieb:


> Quelle: Racing-Fraktion des kleinen V



is ja ein geiler Text. Wer findet die meisten Rechtschreibfehler?!


----------



## Delgado (26. November 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> is ja ein geiler Text. Wer findet die meisten Rechtschreibfehler?!



Werden Adjektive nicht klein geschrieben Herr Lehrer?




... so, und nun reiche man mir die Salzstreuerin


----------



## supasini (27. November 2007)

Conzi - cooler Eintrag!
(aber ich geh mal davon aus, dass du mächtig ins Shwitzen gekommen bist?!)
Ich sach nur: Schwein sein!!!


----------



## on any sunday (27. November 2007)

Ich würde die zwei Punkte eher als Schmerzenspunkte eintragen.


----------



## Conzi (28. November 2007)

In der Tat - wir sind *gewaltig* ins Schwitzen gekommen!
Geile Sportveranstaltung! Natürlich nur, wenn man's mag... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katerpoldi (28. November 2007)

so, Conzi, ich hab mich via WWW auch mal schlau gemacht, auf welchen Events du dich rumtreibst. Jajaja, diese Songcontest-Bands  Hattest du eigentlich Ohrstöpsel an oder entsprechen deine Ohren inzwischen auch dem Anforderungsprofil unseres Teams. 

Wie sieht es mit nem Ründchen MTB am Wochenende aus?


----------



## Conzi (28. November 2007)

Einer der geilsten aktuellen Songs ist 'Alter Mann' - passt doch!




> Daniela steht auf Jonas, doch Jonas liebt Vanessa.
> Vanessa wär gern mit Lars zusammen, doch der findet Melanie besser
> Die allerdings steht eher auf Tim, Tim wiederum findet Jennifer cool,
> Jennifer jedoch ist verliebt in Kevin, aber Kevin ist schwul.
> ...



Wochenend-Biken ist grundsätzlich eine gute Sache! Samstags wäre ich abends verfügbar (wenn ich so gegen 17:00 Uhr 'aus dem Rigips komme') und am Sonntag eigentlich den ganzen Tag. Wobei ich im Moment überlege, bei Handlampes Ahrtalglühen mitzufahren. Das ist aber ein ziemlicher Logistik-Zirkus. Mit der Bahn nach Bonn, dann mit der Bahn nach Ahrweiler und später den ganzen 'Bohei' wieder rückwärts... Mal sehen.


----------



## Enrgy (28. November 2007)

Conzi schrieb:


> ... Das ist aber ein ziemlicher Logistik-Zirkus. Mit der Bahn nach Bonn, dann mit der Bahn nach Ahrweiler und später den ganzen 'Bohei' wieder rückwärts... Mal sehen.


Lohnt doch eh nicht mehr. Je mehr Puntke, desto weiter hinten stehtste in der WP-Tabelle... 

Also ich als neuer Team-Erster lade euch alle auf ein langes Lotterwochenende auf eurer eigenen Couch ein. Ihr werdet sehen, am Montag sind wir direkt ein paar Plätze aufgerückt!


----------



## supasini (28. November 2007)

schade Volker, aber im Team bleibt alles beim Alten!


----------



## Enrgy (28. November 2007)

Ja is ja gut, ich fahr ja gleich los, du Sklaventreiber...


----------



## on any sunday (28. November 2007)

Erschter, oder bin ich jetzt Letzter?


----------



## katerpoldi (29. November 2007)

mensch jungens, da ist ja richtig dampf im kessel 
besonders interessant ist natürlich der kampf um die spitze. wann  kommt die gegenattacke, mr. supasini?? oder gehst du, herr sonntag, als teamkapitän nun aus dem windschatten und ziehst mal so richtig davon??


----------



## supasini (29. November 2007)

ich warte erstmal ab, bis aus dem Zweikampf ein moderner (?) Fünfkampf geworden ist 
Mal schauen, was das WE so bringt: Freitag geht's mit den Litevillern in den Harz, Kompostmans neue Wildsau einreiten. Aber die Wettervorhersage ist keine große Verheißung (Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt, Schneeschauern...)


----------



## Conzi (29. November 2007)

Ich glaub, ich muß auch nochmal was tun. Sonst war's das mit dem Mittelfeld und ich rutsche in vierte Fünftel ab. Aber vielleicht gibt's ja am Wochenende Sonnenschein  
Wobei, der folgende Satz in der Vorhersage des DWD sagt was ganz anderes...


> Am Samstag zieht der Regen ab, nachfolgend fallen bei wechselnder Bewölkung Schauer.


----------



## Enrgy (29. November 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> ...Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt, Schneeschauern...



Bei Frost gibts wenigstens keinen Matsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (2. Dezember 2007)

@Enrgy:
*Alter Mann: Hätzlichen Jlöckwonsch zum Burzelstag!*
is doch klasse, wenn man zum 7. Mal den 39ten feiern kann, oder? Wie lange machst du das noch?


----------



## mikkael (2. Dezember 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Bei Frost gibts wenigstens keinen Matsch!


Aaachh, diese Delikatessen.. 

Zum Geburtstag gibt's Matsch aka *"moutarde de Dijon"* von feinsten! 





Für mehr Bilder klickt auf dem Bild..

VG Mikkael


----------



## Enrgy (2. Dezember 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> ...is doch klasse, wenn man zum 7. Mal den 39ten feiern kann, oder? Wie lange machst du das noch?



...bis zur Rente, dann werde ich auf die 20er umshiften... 

Danke für die Glückwünsche, wenigstens konnte ich gestern bei Sonne fahren. 


@mikkael
wie gehts dir? bist du schon wieder daheim? kann man das Implantat hinterher irgendwie am Bike verbauen?


----------



## Conzi (2. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Engry,

Glückwunsch auch von mir! War ja wirklich Top-Geburtstagswetter gestern ;-)


Enrgy schrieb:


> ...kann man das Implantat hinterher irgendwie am Bike verbauen? ...


Hatte ich mir für meine Wirbelsäulenschrauben auch schon überlegt. Anstelle der Lenkerhörnchen oder als Bullenfänger an die Gabel...






Schönen Sonntag!
Conzi


----------



## mikkael (2. Dezember 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Danke für die Glückwünsche, wenigstens konnte ich gestern bei Sonne fahren.


Ditto.



Enrgy schrieb:


> @mikkael
> wie gehts dir? bist du schon wieder daheim? kann man das Implantat hinterher irgendwie am Bike verbauen?


Weiss nicht was schlimmer ist, die Platte oder die Arbeit? 

Mit 8 dicken und 2 kleinen Schrauben ist die Titanium-Platte ein guter Kandidat für Gewichtsreduzierung. Allerdings, wenn ich so weiter mache mit der Ernährung, dann wird's dafür keinen Bedarf geben, es geht dann weniger um paar Gramm sondern eher um einige Kilos. 

Die Platte kommt ja erst nach dem Sommer raus. Wer weiss was ich bis dahin alles anstelle. 

VG Mikkael


----------



## on any sunday (2. Dezember 2007)

Armer Engry, am Burzeltag alleine durch die Bergischen Weiten.   

Und der Herr supasini hat sich doch nicht vom Brocken blasen lassen, sehr vernünftig.  

Ich habe am Samstag auch das blaue Fenster genutzt, allerdings in einer unfreiwillig sehr sportlichen alternativen Art. Ich glaube, der Weihnachtsmann bringt mir neue leckere Stollenreifen und ein zweites Paar Neoprenhandschuhe. 

Mikkael, du Wahnsinniger. Das ist ja ein aktuelles Foto vom 1.12. um 17.18 Uhr. Gönn deinen Knochen eine Auszeit. Auch wenn die verschraubt sind, brauchen die in unserem Alter mindestens 6 Wochen um wieder zusammen zu wachsen.


----------



## supasini (2. Dezember 2007)

Mikkael, du Wahnsinniger. Das ist ja ein aktuelles Foto vom 1.12. um 17.18 Uhr. Gönn deinen Knochen eine Auszeit. Auch wenn die verschraubt sind, brauchen die in unserem Alter mindestens 6 Wochen um wieder zusammen zu wachsen.
__________________
Vorsicht!! Dieser Text enthält keinerlei Ironie und Sarkasmus!!!


lg, martin


----------



## supasini (3. Dezember 2007)

nächsten Sonntag zum Ahrtalglühen: sollen wir das nicht als komplettes Team in Angriff nehmen? Volker, Micha und ich sind ja schon angemeldet, was ist mit Alex und Conzi? http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1728
Ich bin allerdings vorher in Steinfeld, muss ma gucken, ob ich dann von da aus direkt nach Neuenahr fahre oder zuerst noch über EU...


----------



## Conzi (3. Dezember 2007)

Vom Prinzip bin ich dafür zu haben, aber...
...am Vorabend muss ich auf 'zwei Hochzeiten tanzen':

60. Geburtstag (meiner potentiellen) Schwiegermutter  
40. Geburtstag meines Kumpel 'Fietsch'  

Ersteres wird glimpflich zu überstehen sein, aber bei 'Fietsch' ist es immer hart. Wenn ich am Sonntag gegen 12:00 wieder nüchtern bin und selbstständig geradeaus gucken, laufen und fahren kann, dann hin ich dabei. Kann ich aber erst Sonntag (Vor-)Mittag absehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katerpoldi (3. Dezember 2007)

zuerst geh ma in die kirche, dann schaun ma mal. im sinne unseres lieben franz werde ich es dann auch am sonntag handhaben.
beim nr kann ich wegen nikolausfeier leider nicht anwesend sein.
gruß
alex


----------



## JürgenK (4. Dezember 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> ...
> ... brauchen die in unserem Alter mindestens 6 Wochen um wieder zusammen zu wachsen.
> __________________
> Vorsicht!! Dieser Text enthält keinerlei Ironie und Sarkasmus!!!
> ...



.... in unserm Alter schon, aber...


----------



## Conzi (5. Dezember 2007)

So, nach dieser schönen Runde durch die beschauliche Voreifel mit vielen (großen) Rehen (oder waren es Außerirdische) und einem real existierenden, nicht überfahrenen Fuchs hat mich das "dritte Fünftel" oder das "solide Mittelfeld" hat wieder. Das Klassement ist wieder gerade gerückt. Nebenbei habe ich mit dieser Tour auch noch eines meiner persönlichen Saisonziele geschafft  

So Alex, jetzt bist Du wieder am Zug ;-)


----------



## katerpoldi (5. Dezember 2007)

hey conzi,

jetzt machst du ja nen wettkampf aus der ganzen sache - wenn nur einer dieses spannende kopf-an-kopf-rennen in der vorletzten mtb-reihe sehen könnte.  
also dann: diese woche werd ich nichts mehr holen.  ich muss mich mal fortbilden. ABER: warte nur die weihnachtstage ab  ok, wahrscheinlich habe ich eh keine chance gegen den meister aller rigipsplatten (wie groß ist eigentlich euer speicher, dass du das jeden samstag als ausrede nimmst??).

bist du eigentlich sonntag dabei? ich werde das ahrtalglühen auf dem weihnachtsmarkt wohl nicht allzu lange ausdehnen, sondern mich zurück ins heimische nest begeben. 

also, hol du diese woche ruhig punkte bis der arzt kommt.


----------



## supasini (5. Dezember 2007)

der kater hat emoticons und smilies entdeckt!  wie geil is das denn?  
Ich bin am Sonntag als Fahrbereitschaft zu brauchen - beim Weihnachtsmarkt werd ich auch nicht alt, gibt ja keine Punkte 
nee, ich mach mir nix aus Glühwein, nehm lieber 


was ich aber echt frustierend finde: wir machen heute 31 Punkte und rutschen trotzdem einen Platz ab...

Aber dafür sind wir am Sonntag so wie's aussieht komplett: den Restalkohol vom Conzi akzeptieren wir nicht als Ausrede, das zählt in unserem Alter doch eigentlich sowieso zum Standardprogramm (wie sollte man sonst den morgendlichen Blick in den Spiegel*) ertragen?)


*) Spiegel - Zentralorgan der Grundsatzopposition der BRD, grundsätzlich amüsant. Hier: reflektierend beschichte Glasfläche, dient zur optischen Selbstevaluation.


----------



## Enrgy (6. Dezember 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> ...beim Weihnachtsmarkt werd ich auch nicht alt, gibt ja keine Punkte



...schonmal was von strategischem "um-die-Bude-schieben" gehört? 




supasini schrieb:


> Aber dafür sind wir am Sonntag so wie's aussieht komplett...



...abwarten, das Wetter sieht schon wieder recht mies aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conzi (6. Dezember 2007)

katerpoldi schrieb:


> ...jetzt machst du ja nen wettkampf aus der ganzen sache...


War doch nur Spaß!



katerpoldi schrieb:


> ...wie groß ist eigentlich euer speicher, dass du das jeden samstag als ausrede nimmst??).


Es kommt nicht auf die Größe an ;-) Aber ich bin halt Softwareentwickler und kein "Trockenbauer" (oder wie man das nennt). Da dauerts halt etwas länger. Soll ja am Ende gerade sein!



katerpoldi schrieb:


> bist du eigentlich sonntag dabei? ich werde das ahrtalglühen auf dem weihnachtsmarkt wohl nicht allzu lange ausdehnen, sondern mich zurück ins heimische nest begeben.


In Abhängigkeit meines Zustandes. Ich tu' mein Bestes...


----------



## supasini (6. Dezember 2007)

Conzi schrieb:


> Soll ja am Ende gerade sein!



Flachdach?
schon vorher oder erst nach deiner Bauerei?
Ansonsten:


----------



## supasini (7. Dezember 2007)

Hi Conzi und Kater:
ich bin gleich weg, ChorWE. Start ins Ahrtal am Sonntag 13 Uhr bei mir, ich bleibe aber für den 3. Akt nicht sehr lange.
@Conzi: Restalkohol ist kein akzeptables Hindernis!


----------



## katerpoldi (9. Dezember 2007)

@conzi,
kannst du mir nen akku gleich leihen, zur sicherheit? martin hätte evtl. eine funzel für mich. bis gleich
alex


----------



## Conzi (9. Dezember 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> @Conzi: Restalkohol ist kein akzeptables Hindernis!


Oh doch, ist es! Tut mir leid, aber ich konnte echt nicht. Ich habe gerade eine winzige Runde um den Sender gedreht und das war schon echt hart. Ich hoffe Ihr hattet Spass! Ich gestern abend auch


----------



## supasini (9. Dezember 2007)

Wir sind wieder zu Hause - haben die Truppe verpasst oder den falschen Treffpunkt im Kopf gehabt, müssen wir noch in Ruhe rauskriegen. So sind wenigstens die Familien nicht so lange ihrer "Oberhäupter" beraubt...
Ich hab mit Alex die mir bekannten Trails im Neuenahrer Wald angefahren (Linne-Weg, Winkelgasse, Neuenahrer Turm), die ich auch ohne Karte finde. Habe mich aber in einem Gebiet, in dem ich bisher fast nur hinterher gefahren bin nicht getraut, in die Dunkelheit zu fahren.


----------



## katerpoldi (13. Dezember 2007)

@euskirchener fraktion: jungens, ich bin jetzt für eure wöchentlichen nightrides - soweit es meine zeit erlaubt - zu haben, meine neue helmfunzel (fenix l2d q5) ist heute angekommen: da brennt wirklich der busch, ich hoffe nur, dass die akkus wenigstens 2 stunden durchhalten und erst dann gewechselt werden müssen.
leider kann ich ja wegen meines hustens jetzt nicht auf dem bike sitzen und die funzel ausprobieren.


----------



## supasini (13. Dezember 2007)

katerpoldi schrieb:


> da brennt wirklich der busch,



Vorsicht! das ist ein unpolitisches Forum!


----------



## supasini (16. Dezember 2007)

was toll ist: 66 Punkte dieses Wochenende eingefahren. 
was nicht so toll ist: die ganzen anderen Drecksteams haben auch ordentlich gepunktet, so dass wir uns sogar unterm Strich nen Platz verschlechtert haben! 

Naja, aber jetzt beinnen die Weihnachtstage, ich werde sicher in den nächsten Wochen regelmäßiger auf's Rad kommen...


----------



## ultra2 (17. Dezember 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> was toll ist: 66 Punkte dieses Wochenende eingefahren.
> was nicht so toll ist: die ganzen anderen Drecksteams haben auch ordentlich gepunktet



Ihr seit doch nur schlappe 421 Punkte hinter uns. Da geht noch was.



supasini schrieb:


> ...so dass wir uns sogar unterm Strich nen Platz verschlechtert haben!



So und jetzt schön in den Ar... beißen und als alternative Sportarten eintragen. 

Grüße vom DrecksTEAM III


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (17. Dezember 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> was toll ist: 66 Punkte dieses Wochenende eingefahren.



...da fehlen doch noch die Punkte von Herrn Sonntags Sonntagsrunde, oder?


----------



## supasini (17. Dezember 2007)

hat mich auch gewundert. Aber er hat ja am Sonntag abend (als es schon dunkel war) erst die Punkte für Samstag eingetragen! 
chronische Lustlosigkeit? (=gar nicht gefahren)
Altersdemenz? 
...?


----------



## Conzi (17. Dezember 2007)

...und das Wetter passt in der kommenden Woche offensichtlich auch


----------



## on any sunday (17. Dezember 2007)

Ist das hier das Überwachungsforum? Mangels Tacho verlasse ich mich gerne auf die Eintragungen von Mitfahrern, um die reine Fahrzeit und nicht die die Tee-, Kuchen- und Panoramazeit mitzunehmen.

So, habe die Qualitätspunkte eingetragen. Kann man schließlich nicht mit irgendwelchen Flachlandpunkten von irgendwelchen Drecksteams vergleichen.


----------



## supasini (17. Dezember 2007)

moralisch sind wir eh die Sieger - siehe Teamausschreibung!
vielleicht sollte man noch Hm-Punkte einführen? Wenn wir das bei rikman anstoßen werden wir aber vermutlich für den Rest-WP gesperrt


----------



## Konfuzius (22. Dezember 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Kann man schließlich nicht mit irgendwelchen Flachlandpunkten von irgendwelchen Drecksteams vergleichen.



Flachland-Drecks-Team III-Mitglied Konfuzius: Seit 1.1.2007 100981 Höhenmeter (mit dem Rad ) 

Grüße von Team III  
Ralf


----------



## Enrgy (22. Dezember 2007)

...Hinter uns nur Flaschen, vor uns alles Gedopte.... 


@konfusius

wieviel km haste dafür gebraucht?


----------



## on any sunday (22. Dezember 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Flachland-Drecks-Team III-Mitglied Konfuzius: Seit 1.1.2007 100981 Höhenmeter (mit dem Rad )
> 
> Grüße von Team III
> Ralf



Ich habe überhaupt keine Ahnung wieviele Km und Höhenmeter ich irgendwann insgesamt gemacht habe. Who cares?


----------



## katerpoldi (23. Dezember 2007)

@euskirchener jungens:
wie sieht es bei euch in den weihnachtstagen mit ner 2-h-runde radfahren aus?
27.12. geht nachmittags auch länger bei mir.
schöne weihnachten an alle teamkollegen
alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conzi (23. Dezember 2007)

Hohoho!

Heute war ja in den "Bergen" rund um Euskirchen richtig was gekocht! Insgesamt sechs mir unbekannte MTBler habe ich getroffen! Das dürfte ein neuer Rekord sein. Das aber nur am Rande. 

Morgen wäre ich für ein Toürchen zu haben. Zwei Stunden klingen gut. Ich habe frei "wenn alles erledigt ist" (sagt Heike). Konkret ist das zwischen 12 und 13 Uhr. Mal sehen. Am ersten Weihnachtstag habe ich den ganzen Tag frei und keinerlei Verpflichtungen. Da wäre ich also auch dabei. Eventuell hat sogar Heike Bock auf Biken. Am zweiten Weihnachtstag kann ich bis 12:00 Uhr. Müsste also eine Vormittagstour werden.

Ich wünsche Euch ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und möchte an dieser Stelle mal loswerden, das mir die diesjährigen MTB-Aktivitäten und das freundliche Miteinander, sei es hier im Forum oder auch draußen auf der Piste, viel Spass gemacht hat!

In diesem Sinne: Hohoho, frohe Weinachten!

Martin (aka Conzi )


----------



## katerpoldi (23. Dezember 2007)

dann lass uns das kurzfristiger und von der jeweiligen tagesstimmung abhängig machen: 
morgen geht gar nix,
am 25.12. eher nightride ab 17.30 uhr oder
am 26.12. evtl. um 9 uhr (muss bis 11 zurück sein) und 
- wie gesagt - am 27.12. nachmittags.

ich kann dir nur zustimmen: nette truppe. 
vor nem halben jahr ahnte ich noch nicht mal, dass es sowas wie dieses forum oder so viele mtb-ler gibt, geschweige denn, dass mtbs federgabel oder solche späße haben...
ich hoffe, das nächste jahr wird noch besser.
grüße
alex


----------



## supasini (23. Dezember 2007)

ich kanns noch gar nicht abschätzen, würde im Prinzip gerne jeden Tag fahren (nachdem die Tour heute meiner Stimme nicht geschadet hat). Ich erwarte narürlich alle Euskirchener zur Mitternachtsmette in St. Matthias (wird musikalisch von meinem Chor kairos gestaltet) und am 2. Weihnachtstag um 10 Uhr in Herz JEsu zum Hochamt, da singen wir Rheinbergers C-Dur-Messe - und das lohnt sich. Ist superschöne Musik!


----------



## Enrgy (25. Dezember 2007)

Super Jungs, die *1000er Marke* ist geknackt! 

Morgen werde ich auch mal wieder ein längeres Ründchen drehen, auch wenn evtl. leichter Regen angesagt ist, da ich Do+Fr wieder arbeiten darf... 

Lange dauerts nicht mehr, dann taut alles und die (noch) festen zerrittenen Wege werden wieder nahezu unpassierbar...


----------



## on any sunday (25. Dezember 2007)

Was mir Sorge macht, das ich Erschter bin.  Ich liebe den tiefgefrorenen Boden auch, habe Herrn hummock heute über teilweise unbekannte oder sehr selten gefahrene Wege durchs Bergische gejagt und bin erst an der dünnen Talsperre auf gut bekannte Trails gestossen. Gut das ich nur die Zeit angegeben habe, dürfte locker die 1000 Hm Marke überschritten haben. Laut Inet soll es morgen nachmittag sogar sonnig werden. Hoffentlich nicht! Wollte auf der Couch Punkte sammeln.  

Weitermachen

Mischael


----------



## Enrgy (27. Dezember 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Morgen werde ich auch mal wieder ein längeres Ründchen drehen, auch wenn evtl. leichter Regen angesagt ist...



Eigenlob, ääh, Eigenzitat stinkt... 

Satz mit X, dat war wohl nix!

So´nn Hallls habsch, aber SONNN HALLLLS! 

Von wegen "leichter Regen", das hat sich gestern genau über uns und meinem Zielgebiet eingeregnet und wurde immer heftiger. Also nix biken.

Und heute? Den ganzen Tag trocken, sogar teilweise Sonne - und ich sitz mir hier für nüscht, aber auch für garnüscht (außer Geld ), den Ar$ch platt im Büro! 
Boah, ick könnte koddsn ey!:kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (27. Dezember 2007)

hier war auch schön - besonders im Wald 
mit kater und conzi 3h+ durch die heimatlichen Wäder getobt , es hätte gerne noch etwas härterer Boden sein dürfen, so war's schon etwas Fango. 
aber immerhin 38P für's TEam eingefahren, die erste Seite rückt in greifbare Nähe!
OAS hat auch noch 12 P gemacht: 50P an einem Tag - weiter so 

@micha: und du wunderst dich über deinen ersten Platz teamintern? wenn du  so regelmäßige Einträge machst - da können wir nicht mithalten (wenn ich allerdings meine Singerei der letzten 3 Wochen miteintragen würde wär ich vor dir )


----------



## Handlampe (27. Dezember 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> (wenn ich allerdings meine Singerei der letzten 3 Wochen miteintragen würde wär ich vor dir )



Kannste ruich machen, Madin. Frag mal bei den Windecker Burschen nach. Wenn das Singen einen Trainingseffekt hat, dann ist das kein Problem.


----------



## Conzi (28. Dezember 2007)

Grüezi!
Hier habe ich noch einen Veranstaltungstip für alle Alternativsportler:
Xtreme Alpin Cup - 5 Stunden Skirennen
Wir (mein Bruder+ich+unsere Gefährtinnen) treten nach aktuellem Plan mit 2 Treams an.
Gibt's noch andere motivierte Senioren?

Schöne Grüße
Conzi


----------



## on any sunday (28. Dezember 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Und heute? Den ganzen Tag trocken, sogar teilweise Sonne - und ich sitz mir hier für nüscht, aber auch für garnüscht (außer Geld ), den Ar$ch platt im Büro!
> Boah, ick könnte koddsn ey!:kotz:



Auch am heutigen Heute war es wieder sehr sonnig über den Wupperbergen, dafür reichlich Halbgefrohrenes; sehr gut zum testen der alten Reflexe.  Aber keine Sorge, morgen solls ja wieder regnen.


----------



## Conzi (28. Dezember 2007)

*Platz 51! *
Es fehlen (aktuell) nur 15 Punkte bis zur Seite 1 - bravo und weiter so!


----------



## Enrgy (28. Dezember 2007)

Conzi schrieb:


> *Platz 51! *
> Es fehlen (aktuell) nur 15 Punkte bis zur Seite 1 ...



...13...


----------



## supasini (28. Dezember 2007)

Mensch Volker, du punktest ja fett!


----------



## katerpoldi (1. Januar 2008)

liebe teamkollegen,
ein frohes, glückliches, gesundes und (natürlich auch bikemäßig) erfolgreiches neues jahr  
wünscht euch
juniorsenior 
alex


----------



## on any sunday (1. Januar 2008)

Und schon nach 12 Stunden und 15 Minuten ist der erste guten Vorsatz dahin gewesen:  Verschlamme dein Fahrzeug nicht bis zur Unkenntlichkeit.  Der restlichen Besatzung der Seniorenresidenz Waldeslust  einen guten Rutsch gehabt zu haben.


----------



## Enrgy (2. Januar 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> Mensch Volker, du punktest ja *fett*!



 das hat ein aus seelischen Gründen inzwischen möglichst selten durchgeführter Gang auf die Waage gestern auch ergeben!!
Ist mir wohl letztens nicht von ungefähr hinten ne Speiche geplatzt...Schei$$ Fresserei... 

Wünsche euch rüstigen Rest-Senioren ebenfalls ein tolles 2008!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (2. Januar 2008)

so, bin mit dem juniorsenior gerade in bonn bei unserem gemeinsamen lieblingsladen gewesen - conzi: jetzt bist du der einzige, der nicht mit ner sänfte durch's gelände schaukelt!
(genaueres überlass ich dem katerchen, vielleicht postet er ja sogar ein foto?)
wir haben mal locker für freitag ne einweihungstour angedacht. standesgemäß sollten es schon die felsigeren pfade um altenahr sein (sonst lohnt sich das geschaukel ja nicht ) irgendwann um die mittagszeit, dauer 3-4 std.
wie sieht's aus? jemand zeit und lust (insbes. auch der Arnold?!)


----------



## Enrgy (2. Januar 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> ...mal locker für freitag...um die mittagszeit, dauer 3-4 std.
> wie sieht's aus? jemand zeit und lust (insbes. auch der Arnold?!)



Elendes Lehrerpack, kann ja nicht jeder ständig Ferien haben... 

Neues Rad von Höflichkeit + Service? Wieder gute Preise bekommen?


----------



## supasini (2. Januar 2008)

gute Preise? machst du Witze? für GUTE Preise fahren wir da nicht hin. Wir nehmen nur SagenhafteMegaSupaNiedrigSpezialpreise (und handeln dann noch Zugaben raus ) Aber der Herr T.S. machte mal wieder nen reichlich  Eindruck - der weiß selber gar nicht, welche Räder er in welcher Ausstattung da stehen hat: nachdem er das Rad zur Federungsabstimmung zur Probefahrt in die Werkstatt geschoben hatte kam er zurück und erklärte uns ausführlich die Vorteile der Fox Talas und der SRAM X9-Schaltung - nur war an dem Rad leider ne RockShox und Shimpanso verbaut. Von unseren kleinlichen Hinweisen ließ er sich auch nicht groß beeindrucken...


----------



## Conzi (3. Januar 2008)

Ich mag's doch hart! Aber vielleicht lasse ich mich in den kommenden Jahren ja auch mal zu eine Schaukel hinreißen  Mal sehen, was die Kasse (und Heike) dazu sagen. Vielleicht muss ich einfach mal einen meiner vier+ Rechner verkaufen...

Freitag: Ich muss bis 12:30 arbeiten, könnte mich dann direkt auf den Weg ins Ahrtal machen und wäre dann um 13:15 startklar. Vielleicht geht auch etwas früher (§13 Betriebsvereinbarung: Freizeit aus wichtigem Grund  ) Aäähm, wo ist/wäre überhaupt Start? 

So ne Ahrtaltour wäre eine gute Gelegenheit mit Hilfe des HAC4 die "postweihnachtliche und presaisonale Pumpengeschwindigkeit" zu ermitteln - nebenbei, ich leide auch an ein wenig an Engrys Weihnachtsproblem...  

Schöne Grüße
Conzi


----------



## on any sunday (3. Januar 2008)

Beim freitäglichen Ahrausflug wär ich auch dabei. Würde mich als Guide verdingen, als Treffpunkt wäre mir dann Rech recht. Bei Start um 13:30 müssten wir die Steinerberg Auffahrt auslassen, es sei den, wir verlängern das zu einem Neidride.


----------



## katerpoldi (3. Januar 2008)

hi,
ich wäre auch dabei, wenn wir das zeitlich so von 13.30-16.30/17.00 uhr gestalten könnten, so dass ich gegen 17.30/18 Uhr wieder daheim bin.
kann mir mal einer mailen, wie ich diese fotos komprimiere, damit ich euch mal ein paar nette fotos von meinem neuen stereo-spielzeug schicken kann.
gruß
alex


----------



## Enrgy (3. Januar 2008)

Boah ey, ich glaubs nich, das ganze Team trifft sich zur Seniorensause, und ich hock bis 18.00 hier rum und sitz mir den Hintern platt. Naja, dann punktet mal schön, Samstag solls ja wieder regnen...


----------



## katerpoldi (3. Januar 2008)

so, dann mal der erste versuch, bilder hochzuladen. 
der kollege hat ja im prinzip weiter oben schon unsere shopping-tour in unserem lieblingsladen beschrieben. eigentlich wollte ich ein rennrädchen als ergänzung zum ht, aber dann sah ich dieses 2-kanal-würfelchen zu nem megahammerpreis. mr. supasini hat mir dann die parts näher erläutert, so dass ich nicht mehr widerstehen können. der verkäufer vor ort hätte mich fast noch dazu bewegt, das rädchen stehen zu lassen. bei dieser knallerberatung 
ABER: das fahrgefühl und dieser shopping-trieb haben irgendwie gesiegt gegen verpeilte erläuterungen zu bike-komponenten.


----------



## supasini (3. Januar 2008)

stell ma den Sattel was gerader! 
hast du die bilder mi'm händi gemacht?
am einfachsten lädst du die bilder in der gewünschten auflösung (für's Forum ist 800x600 gut) irgendwo hoch, geht auch in dein fotoalbum. dann mit Klick auf Bild einfügen oder per "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" einfügen.
1330 ab Rech is gut, bin dabei, Philipp vielleicht auch, ich werd Arnold und seine Jungs ebenfalls noch fragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (3. Januar 2008)

@kater

bevor du damit in den dreck gehst, mach dir unbedingt nen schutz vor den dämpfer! 1 stein, der sie lauffläche trifft und das wars. 

ansonsten: nice stuff!  (nur der sitzrohrwinkel schaut "a bissi" strange aus)


----------



## katerpoldi (3. Januar 2008)

@enrgy: danke für den hinweis. supasini hat natürlich schon ne hülle für den dämpfer mitgegeben.

@alle:
rech oder altenahr?? wo in rech??
gruß
alex


----------



## Handlampe (3. Januar 2008)

Ich bin entsetzt. Alle fahren in *meinem* Ahrtal und ich bin nicht dabei. 
Schade. Komme frühestens um 15 Uhr aus der Firma, das wird wohl ein wenig zu spät.


----------



## on any sunday (3. Januar 2008)

katerpoldi schrieb:


> @enrgy: danke für den hinweis. supasini hat natürlich schon ne hülle für den dämpfer mitgegeben.
> @alle:
> rech oder altenahr?? wo in rech??
> gruß
> alex



Der Treffpunkt: In Rech, über die Brücke, rechts ist der Wanderparkplatz. Leider konnte ich noch kein Visum von Herrn Handlampe für sein Ahrtal erhalten, werden wir halt illegal einreisen. 

Hast dich ja von Herrn supasini zu einem hochingeniösen Fahrzeug bequatschen lassen, wenn ich mir die Federbeinanlenkung so ansehe. Leider sehr schmutzanfällig, würde ich einen Gummilappen vorhängen. Habe ich aber auch schon mit einem serienmäßigen Schutz gesehen. Einen Neoprenschutz würde ich nicht empfehlen, weil weder staub- noch wasserdicht.


----------



## supasini (3. Januar 2008)

TechTalk morgen beim Berghochfahren...
Philipp und ich kommen mit, Arnold wird's versuchen. 
Wir können von Arnold den großen Hänger haben, da passen alle Räder rein. Wenn Futzi und v3lo auch mitkommen brauchen wir 2 Autos, sonst reicht eins.
Die Euskirchener Truppe trifft sich um SPÄTESTENS 12.45 bei mir, ich habe dann entweder Arnold mit Hänger oder aber nur den Hänger hier stehen.
okee?


----------



## Conzi (4. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

passt mir zwar überhaupt nicht, aber ich habe es nicht rechtzeitig und ausreichend geschafft, mich vor der Arbeit zu drücken. Daher teile ich heute leider das Schicksal von Enrgy und Handlampe und muss auf der Arbeit bleiben  ! Euch wünsche ich viel Spass!

Schöne Grüße
(Ein schluchzender) Conzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockforce (4. Januar 2008)

Ist zwar was kurzfristig, aber gibts die Möglichkeit, den Platz von Conzi im Auto einzunehmen ? (Wenn er im Auto miteingeplant war und nicht selbst fahren wollte)


----------



## supasini (4. Januar 2008)

klar, kein Problem - sei einfach pünktlich bei mir!



Huuups - zu spät!



dafür aber hier der Bericht von der Tour:

*BFfS mit einem Seniorenbetreuer proudly presents: *
*2-Kanal-Würfel-Einreiten in den Ahrbergen*

Nach einem hektischen Gepacke und so weiter fahren wir um 12 Uhr endlich von EU an die Ahr - mit einem völlig überdimensionierten Anhänger. Kurzfristig hatten uns einige Interessenten doch noch einen Korb gegeben.
13.35 führ Herr Sonntag schon Kreise auf dem Parkplatz in Rech, wir laden flott aus und kommen weniger flott los: Zuerst muss noch ein bisschen geschraubt werden (Sattel ausrichten). 

der stolze Besitzer mit dem neuen Schmuckstück:






noch auf dem ersten Anstieg meckert der KAter rum, dass das kleine Blatt sich nicht schalten lässt, bis wir eine weitere kleine Schrauberpause einlegen und das von Höflich und Service perfekt eingestellte Rad noch weiter zu perfektionieren.

Die erste Prüfung ist der Koppen (für Uwe: verkehrtrum):







Dann Richtung Schrock verweigert auch Fabis Schaltung die Arbeit, er macht unglaubliche Geräusche bis wir feststellen, dass das größte Ritzel fast einen Zentimeter nach außen gebogen ist und somit das Schalten der ersten beiden Gänge völlig sabotiert. Ich versuche mit den Begrenzungsschrauben was zu retten, aber an den superleichten Schaltewerken aus der XTR-Serie sind für solche Aktionen die Schrauben einfach zu kurz: wie sollen auch sonst die Traumgewichte erreicht werden?

Am Schrock vorbei fahren wir ins Langfigtal ab:






Zur Jugendherberge und rauf auf den Steinerberg (mit nem klitzekleinen Umweg über den Hornberg - auch der wieder "verkehrtrum")

Ich quängle rum und will das oberste Stück der Steinerbergabfahrt mitnehmen und zum Glück fahren wir hoch: da gibt es nicht nur ein Gipfelphoto:







sondern auch einen tollen Ausblick in die Eifelhöhen bei untergehender Sonne.






Über die immer kälter werdenden Höhen fahren wir Richtung Dernauer Platz zum Krausberg, schön über die Höhe und stürzen uns ohne Umschweife in den oberen Teil der Abfahrt: wie immer erste Sahne!

Fabi ist kalt:






Da es immer dunkler wird jetzt flott zurück zum Auto, noch ein Stück den Felsentrail an der Ahr und nach ca. 32 km und 950 Hm sind wir bei Fahrzeiten zwischen 2 1/2 und 2 3/4 Std. wieder unten: Vom Kater benötigen wir jetzt noch nen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über die Fahreigenschaften des neuen Rads! 






Für mich gibt es jetzt ein leckeres Tröpfchen  : zwar nicht aus diesen Reben gekeltert, aber immerhin muss ich ja nuun Abschied feieren, muss leider morgen für ne Woche mit der Schule Skifahren gehen


----------



## on any sunday (4. Januar 2008)

Über was für Schleichwege fahrt ihr den nach Euskirchen?  Feine Bilders, die Fernreise hat sich schon wegen des eiskalten Abendrotes gelohnt. Besonders wenn sich andere Teammitglieder ihr Hinterteil im Büro rot sitzen.  Überanstrenge dich nicht beim Skifahren.


----------



## Handlampe (4. Januar 2008)

Schöner Bericht, Maddin...hat genau seinen Zweck erfüllt: Macht neidisch.


----------



## katerpoldi (5. Januar 2008)

hier nun einige bemerkungen zum cube stereo nach der ersten 2-kanal-würfel-einreiten-tour in den schön steilen ahrbergen:

- fullyfahren macht richtig spaß, wie ich es erwartet hatte, v.a. downhill sehr gut. man steigt mit nem fetten grinsen vom rad, sofern man noch luft hat 

- leider war die einstellung des dämpfers megaweich, so dass in jedem berg die plattform eingeschaltet werden musste. die dämpfereinstellung habe ich dann eben mal etwas optimiert, unser bonner lieblingsladen hat zwar tolle preise, aber warum die die federung dermaßen soft einstellen ist mir doch ein rätsel  bemerkungen zur ketteneinstellung sind ja schon oben von kollegen gemacht worden.

- der syntace-lenker ist wesentlich breiter als mein ritchey-lenker auf dem ht, anfangs etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig - v.a. beim bergauffahren -, hat insgesamt aber eine sehr gute ergonomie.

- die formula oro k18 greifen deutlich früher als die magura julie, aber ob besser - wie häufig behauptet wird, das wage ich noch nicht zu beurteilen. die julie kann man mehr schleifen lassen, aber wenn man richtig zumacht, greifen die auch voll. die formula sehen natürlich besser und wertiger aus. deshalb: noch kein endgültiges urteil

- zu den fat albert und der xt-ausstattung muss man wohl nichts mehr sagen: genial

- der fizik nisene war bequemer als erwartet, natürlich nicht so genial wie der aliante, deshalb bleibt jetzt die frage: welcher der beiden sättel kommt aufs ht, welcher auf das fully? wohl etwas komfort auf dem ht mit dem aliante.

- erster gesamteindruck: tolles sicheres fahrgefühl; man sitzt nicht so weit hinten, wie es auf bildern den eindruck macht; insbesondere downhill - egal welcher untergrund - klasse; bergauf muss man etwas mehr druck - als üblich ?? - auf den vorderbereich ausüben

grüße an die teamkollegen, dank an herrn sonntag für eine schön geführte ahrtour
alex


----------



## Enrgy (5. Januar 2008)

katerpoldi schrieb:


> ...die formula oro k18 greifen deutlich früher als die magura julie, aber ob besser - wie häufig behauptet wird, das wage ich noch nicht zu beurteilen...



...die sind nach den knapp 1000Hm ja auch noch nicht richtig eingefahren! Ein endgültiges Urteil kann man erst fällen, wenn die Scheiben richtig blank geschliffen sind. Das dauert in der Regel etwas länger, als nur neue Beläge einzufahren. 
Falls du später mal mehr Bremsleistung brauchst, kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung eher zu einer größeren Scheibe als zum Testen anderer Beläge raten. Mit größerer Scheibe halten aufgrund der geringeren Bedienkräfte auch die Beläge deutlich länger.
Zumindest wage ich schonmal das Fernurteil: Entlüften wirst du wohl weniger müssen als bei den Julies... 

PS: glaubst du, Höflichkeit & Service haben an der Kiste groß was eingestellt?


----------



## Conzi (5. Januar 2008)

Heute habe ich auch nochmal heimlich gepunktet und siehe da: 
_[*Wir sind wieder auf Seite 1!!!*]_
Und die beiden RSV-Teams haben wir inzwischen auch kassiert!

*Edit: *War nur ein kurzes Vergnügen - aber immerhin waren wir mal kurz auf Platz 49 ;-)


----------



## katerpoldi (11. Januar 2008)

hey conzi,
ich sehe hier ständig flowige 20-minuten-laufeinheiten bei dir. seid wann läufst du denn? oder ist das ein post-weihnachts-syndrom?? 
ich fahre übrigens morgen gegen 13.30/14 uhr so drei stunden ins münstereifeler höhengebiet, falls du lust hast und nicht renovieren musst.
gruß
alex


----------



## Conzi (12. Januar 2008)

Hi Poldi!
Die Lauferei hat in der Tat einen direkten Zusammenhang mit Weihnachten. Außerdem soll's ja gesund sein. Und eigentlich ist es eher ein 'Durch-die-Felder-stolpern' ;-)

Biken geht heute (tagsüber) nicht - Du hast das schon richtig eingeschätzt: Ich muss/will verputzen, spachteln, schleifen.... Geht vllt morgen was? 

Grüß den Würfel ;-)
Conzi


----------



## Enrgy (12. Januar 2008)

Morgen soll eh besseres (sprich: kein Regen) Wetter sein. Werde dann auch ein Ründchen drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katerpoldi (12. Januar 2008)

jajaja, der regen. war überhaupt kein regen. nur matschige wege. aber ich bin endlich mal den wespentrail gefahren - den unteren teil kannte ich ja schon, aber der obere war mir nur vom sehen bekannt. habe ihn tatsächlich im zweiten anlauf gefunden, beim ersten mal habe ich die steile bergabfahrt gewählt (was deutlich kniffliger als der trail an sich war ), beim zweiten mal habe dann den original-trail gefunden und - natürlich bis auf die bekannt kurve (an der bank) - gefahren. 
@conzi: ich poste morgen fürh, wie es mit fahren aussieht, wenn überhaupt, dann nur kurze katzensteinrunde in der mittagszeit.
gruß
alex


----------



## Enrgy (12. Januar 2008)

katerpoldi schrieb:


> jajaja, der regen. war überhaupt kein regen...



Meinte ja auch unsere Gegend hier, und da hats wie angekündigt geregnet.


----------



## Conzi (13. Januar 2008)

Sini hat irgendwann mal gesagt: _Leichter Regen ist kein schlechtes Wetter!_  
@Alex, Heike und ich brechen gg. 11:00 Uhr zu einer gemütlichen Sonntags-2-Stunden-30km-Runde auf. Also wenig Matsch und "kein Rennen"  Interesse?

Nachtrag: Wir werden die "Martins-Ritt"-Strecke nochmal abfahren...


----------



## katerpoldi (13. Januar 2008)

@conzi:
fahrt ihr mal in ruhe, das passt mir heute nicht so in den zeitplan.
viel spaß und sammel schön punkte


----------



## supasini (14. Januar 2008)

So, wieder im Lande und gestern schön mit cepaea durch den Arloffer Wald gefahren. Aber die letzte Woche war auch nicht schlecht, hier mal ne kleine Impression...


----------



## Conzi (14. Januar 2008)

Da liegt ja überall Schnee!


----------



## supasini (14. Januar 2008)

es gab nicht nur Schnee, sondern sogar noch mehr Schnee: wir sind Schlitten gefahren






und als alle heil und gesund die Tage überstanden hatten hat sich der supasini mit den Kollegen gefreut:






Mein Fazit: der Fahrradhelm steht mir besser als die merkwürdigen Kopfbedeckungen beim Winterspocht (wobei ich mittlerweile beim Skifahren auch Helm trage...)


P.S.: nur das keine Missverständnisse aufkommen: "besser" heißt nicht "gut"!


----------



## supasini (19. Januar 2008)

Hi Seniors,
ich hab morgen in der Mittagszeit (Start ca. 13.30) mit meinem Bruda eine Tour geplant, Jemand Zeit/Lust, sich anzuschließen? Bei absolutem Katastrophenwetter fahr ich nicht, leichter Regen ist aber kein ernstzunehmendes Hindernis: das Hardtail ist eh schon wieder völlig eingesaut


----------



## katerpoldi (19. Januar 2008)

morgen geht es mal ausnahmsweise nicht um die zeit. sorry! 
hast du evtl. in der woche, etwa mittwochnachmittag zeit?
viel spaß  beim morgigen schlammwühlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conzi (20. Januar 2008)

Mist! Hab's gerade erst gelesen :-( 
Heike und ich waren heute morgen schon zwei Stündchen unterwegs...

Viel Spass, das Wetter ist ja ganz ok!


----------



## supasini (21. Januar 2008)

boah, Schlammtouren sind echt ätzend!
Letzte Woche 2x 3 1/2 Stunden rumgewühlt und beide Male so kaputt gewesen wie sonst nach 5 Std.
Aber war schön gestern mit meinem Bruda (Ü40) im Wald, schade, dass von den anderen Senioren keiner mehr zu uns gefunden hat. Vielleicht nächstes WE? Ich könnte am Samstag nachmittag in Verbindung mit dem Technik-Training (15-18 Uhr). z.B. Start 13.30 in EU, Fahrt nach Obergartzem, 1 1/2 Std. Fahrtechnik, zurück nach EU.


----------



## on any sunday (21. Januar 2008)

Ich sach nur Schlamm drüber. Ich will wieder Hartgefrorenes oder einen freiwilligen Radputzer.


----------



## supasini (14. Februar 2008)

Hi Seniors,
was is los: Winterschlaf?
wir rutschen im Ranking immer weiter ab, obwohl ich mir solchen Mühe gebe  (in den letzten 6 Tagen 350 km/65 Punkte )
okee, Onkel Sonntag wird sicher fett nachtragen, wobei das Wetter auf La Palma auch nicht sehr viel geiler sein kann als hier diese Woche. Nur der Schlamm...
Morgen Nachmittag geht's nochmal in die Ahrberge, da ist es hoffentlich was trockener, werde das Liteville nochmal ausführen und mit Eifel-Litti dessen Ahr-Initiation durchführen. Start in Kreuzberg 13.45 - wenn einer aus dem Team Zeit hat?


----------



## katerpoldi (14. Februar 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> Hi Seniors,
> was is los: Winterschlaf?
> wir rutschen im Ranking immer weiter ab, obwohl ich mir solchen Mühe gebe  (in den letzten 6 Tagen 350 km/65 Punkte )



du hast gut reden, du hast ja nicht 5 tage flachgelegen und röchelst weiter vor dich hin  man wird halt nicht jünger.
aber anfang nächster woche steige ich wieder ein.  so der liebe gott will, aber ansonsten werde ich wirklich langsam böse. das ist nämlich ein sagenhaftes gefühl, das traumwetter nur von der horizontalen durch die gardinen zu sehen 
vielleicht hast du ja montagnachmittag zeit?
gruß vom
leidenden alternden kater


----------



## supasini (14. Februar 2008)

Mo nachmittag geht vermutlich ab 14.30. vorher noch ein HA-Thema absprechen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katerpoldi (14. Februar 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> Mo nachmittag geht vermutlich ab 14.30. vorher noch ein HA-Thema absprechen...



na also, geht doch ... soweit ich dann mal endlich wieder richtig auf den beinen bin, können wir ja morgen früh absprechen. 
bis dann
alex


----------



## Enrgy (15. Februar 2008)

Bin derzeit leider auch am kränkeln, da ist nicht mal was mit Alternativ-Punkten...
Nehme aber nächste Woche 3 oder 4 Tage Resturlaub, hoffe ich kann da bei dem noch trockenen Wetter wieder auf den Bock.

Die KFLer können wir eh nicht halten, die fahren jetzt fast geschlossen Mo+Mi ihre Touren incl. An- und Abfahrt kommen da immer gut+gerne 50Punkte zusammen. 
Die Opladener Bahnhofsp....iker kommen genau wie letztes Jahr erst ab Mitte Januar in Schwung und werden ebenso wenig zu halten sein.

Ich hatte ja fürs Team gehofft, daß ich ab Ende Feb. wegen beendetem Projekt wieder "Tagesfreizeit" habe, das hat sich aber zerschlagen - ich fange direkt einen neuen Job an. Also wieder nur kurze Touren unter der Woche, wenn über haupt...


----------



## supasini (17. Februar 2008)

ich hatte ja wirklich vor, dieses WE kein Rad zu fahren - aber das klappt irgendwie nicht... war gerade schon wieder mit dem Renner draußen, is das ein geiles Wetterschen! 
Kater: wir wollen Bilder vom neuen Fully sehen!!!


----------



## katerpoldi (17. Februar 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> ich hatte ja wirklich vor, dieses WE kein Rad zu fahren - aber das klappt irgendwie nicht... war gerade schon wieder mit dem Renner draußen, is das ein geiles Wetterschen!
> Kater: wir wollen Bilder vom neuen Fully sehen!!!



hier mal einige impressionen des neuen fully: ein chariot corsaire xl mit einer blattfederung, die tatsächlich gut funktioniert - natürlich müssen die trails entsprechend breit (mind. 90 cm) sein ok,spaß beiseite, ich fahre eher flache strecken, weil mit dem teil die berge rauf und runter fahren doch eher stressig ist.


----------



## Conzi (18. Februar 2008)

Ich melde mich auch einfach mal. Bei mir ist im Moment leider nix mit Biken.  Stress auf der Arbeit, Überstunden, technische Probleme, alles Kacke! Dann noch der Dachausbau... Immerhin habe ich jetzt den RiGips fertig, das wird schon wieder.... Wie lange läuft der WP noch?

@supasinsi: Das fünf-Stunden-Skirennen haben wir für uns abgesagt. Also selbst wenn noch Schnee fallen sollte, wir fahren nicht hin. Vielleicht 2009! Immerhin habe ich dieses Jahr zum zweiten Mal fast teilgenommen  





Schöne Grüße!
Conzi


----------



## supasini (18. Februar 2008)

letzter Tag WP ist der 30.03.

@OAS: sauber, 90 P ohne Winter - da wär ich auch gerne dabei gewesen  
und ich hatte dich die ganze Woche "im Griff" - muss ich wohl gleich mit dem Kater noch mal schnell 32 P machen 
wird uns aber auf jeden Fal wieder in freundlichere Regionen der Team-Wertung führen, ich litt ja zwischenzeitlich schon an Depris...
ach so: zu deinem "welcome back" - es ist noch wer back: der grüne Frosch!


----------



## supasini (18. Februar 2008)

das war ja ein erfolgreicher Tag: mal eben auf Platz 58 hochgesprintet, die Opladener ... überholt (was ja laut Herrn E. nicht möglich war )
mit Katers Steroe ein paar Meter gefahren: wirklich ein nettes, verspieltes Rad: schön zentrale Sitzposition, angenehme Federung, gute Traktion bergauf, nur an der Abstimmung muss noch ein bisschen gebastelt werden. Würde das Rädchen mal gerne auf den richtigen Ahrtrails testen 
und: nach langer Zeit noch mal auf die Schnauze gelegt: die Scott Ozon haben doch etwas weniger Seitenhalt als ein Fat Albert, 10 m Seitdrift, geradeaus auf nen Baum zu, Vollbremsung, Abstieg übern Lenker. Jetzt hoffe ich, dass ich die Schulter morgen nicht mehr ziepen spüre...


----------



## katerpoldi (18. Februar 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> das war ja ein erfolgreicher Tag: mal eben auf Platz 58 hochgesprintet, die Opladener ... überholt (was ja laut Herrn E. nicht möglich war )
> mit Katers Steroe ein paar Meter gefahren: wirklich ein nettes, verspieltes Rad: schön zentrale Sitzposition, angenehme Federung, gute Traktion bergauf, nur an der Abstimmung muss noch ein bisschen gebastelt werden. Würde das Rädchen mal gerne auf den richtigen Ahrtrails testen
> .



natürlich kannst du beim nächsten ahr-nachmittag mal das stereo weiter ausprobieren, ABER NUR, wenn ich das liteville dann mal wieder fahren darf

@herrn sonntag: ich hatte ja schon bei dir mit ner täglichen sattelzeit von 8-10 stunden gerechnet, oder war das flüssige blonde so lecker auf der insel


----------



## on any sunday (18. Februar 2008)

katerpoldi schrieb:


> @herrn sonntag: ich hatte ja schon bei dir mit ner täglichen sattelzeit von 8-10 stunden gerechnet, oder war das flüssige blonde so lecker auf der insel



Von sportlichen Aktivitäten war nie die Rede.


----------



## katerpoldi (19. Februar 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Von sportlichen Aktivitäten war nie die Rede.



huihuihui, das sieht ja nach nem klassichen senioren-bikeurlaub mit individueller betreuung beim fahren aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (21. Februar 2008)

Hi Seniors,
unser Team ist dieses Jahr gut aufgestellt! wir haben jetzt (2134) schon deutlich mehr Punkte als der 2006/07er Endstand war (2059)! 
vor einem Jahr hatten wir zu vergleichbarer Zeit (16. Woche WP) schlappe 1623 Points auf dem Konto... 
lasst uns die erste Seite schaffen - sind ja nur noch 5 1/2 Wochen - dann können wir uns wieder ausruhen


----------



## Enrgy (21. Februar 2008)

Vergiss es, alter Sklaventreiber!


----------



## ultra2 (21. Februar 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> Hi Seniors,
> unser Team ist dieses Jahr gut aufgestellt! wir haben jetzt (2134) schon deutlich mehr Punkte als der 2006/07er Endstand war (2059)!
> vor einem Jahr hatten wir zu vergleichbarer Zeit (16. Woche WP) schlappe 1623 Points auf dem Konto...



Beim FC redet man sich seine Neueinkäufe auch immer schön.


----------



## Enrgy (21. Februar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Beim FC redet man sich seine Neueinkäufe auch immer schön.



Komm, bei euch heißt es doch ab 1.4. "Gibt es ein Leben nach dem WP?" oder "Wie kann ich meinen Biketouren im langweiligen Sommer wieder Sinn geben?"


----------



## katerpoldi (21. Februar 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> Hi Seniors,
> unser Team ist dieses Jahr gut aufgestellt! wir haben jetzt (2134) schon deutlich mehr Punkte als der 2006/07er Endstand war (2059)!
> vor einem Jahr hatten wir zu vergleichbarer Zeit (16. Woche WP) schlappe 1623 Points auf dem Konto...
> lasst uns die erste Seite schaffen - sind ja nur noch 5 1/2 Wochen - dann können wir uns wieder ausruhen



du bist ja fast so ein motivationskünstler wie klinsi 
offensichtlich wird die konkurrenz aus den top ten schon nervös


----------



## supasini (21. Februar 2008)

katerpoldi schrieb:


> offensichtlich wird die konkurrenz aus den top ten schon nervös


----------



## ultra2 (21. Februar 2008)

katerpoldi schrieb:


> offensichtlich wird die konkurrenz aus den top ten schon nervös



Also Männers, jetzt kämpft euch erstmal an die KFLer, danach an die SevenUps, dann an das Team vom RSV Euskirchen II, ...

... und wenn dann noch der WP 2007/2008 läuft...


----------



## supasini (22. Februar 2008)

Hi Alex,
das nächste Mal fahr ich auch mit der Eierschaukel zur Schule - gibt nen Punkt mehr


----------



## katerpoldi (22. Februar 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> Hi Alex,
> das nächste Mal fahr ich auch mit der Eierschaukel zur Schule - gibt nen Punkt mehr



schön, dass du auch mal an unsere punkte denkst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katerpoldi (23. Februar 2008)

hey supasini,
kannst du mir mal ne ansage machen, wieviel km wir am montag so gemacht haben. heute hatte mein mitfahrer nämlich locker 8 km mehr auf dem tacho.
dank dir 
wie war naafbachtal??


----------



## supasini (23. Februar 2008)

naafbachtal war geil.
mo hab ich 43,3 km eingetragen, von mir zu dir sind ca. 1,8-2 km einfache strecke

mitfahrer - bist du fremdgegangen?!


----------



## katerpoldi (23. Februar 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> naafbachtal war geil.
> mo hab ich 43,3 km eingetragen, von mir zu dir sind ca. 1,8-2 km einfache strecke
> 
> mitfahrer - bist du fremdgegangen?!



ein kumpel meines schwagers wollte mal die gegend kennenlernen, stellte dann aber fest, dass man mit so nem carbonhardtail (scott scale 20) doch bei dem ein oder anderen trail nicht so lecker entspannt fährt wie mit nem fully. 
er hat übrigens auch nicht mehr die scott-reifen drauf - das rutschproblem kennst du ja 
aber mein tacho geht offensichtlich doch richtig


----------



## Enrgy (23. Februar 2008)

katerpoldi schrieb:


> aber mein tacho geht offensichtlich doch
> richtig



Jaja, teures Plastik durch die Gegend schleppen, aber den Tacho "zufällig" zu groß eingestellt..."Boah, sind wir wieder viel KM gefahren, aber mit dem Scale kein Problem"....


----------



## Krampe (24. Februar 2008)

katerpoldi schrieb:


> ein kumpel meines schwagers wollte mal die gegend kennenlernen, stellte dann aber fest, dass man mit so nem carbonhardtail (scott scale 20) doch bei dem ein oder anderen trail nicht so lecker entspannt fährt wie mit nem fully.


Ich finde Trailfahren mit dem Fully wird in der Regel überbewertet.. 
Grüsse Krampe


----------



## supasini (28. Februar 2008)

naja, was ich dazu heute erfahren hab...
der kater hat uns die wichtigsten infos vorenthalten:
scale 20 - und dann als reifen nen marathon plus (unplattbar)




wenn's die 2"-Version war wiegt das teil 1100 g/Stück 
und Profil hat er auch nicht - damit wäre der Mensch auch auf nem Fully verzweifelt! vermutlich war er mit 4 bar aufgepumpt, damit das rad auch gut rollt   

und das rutsch-problem der scott-reifen wird damit effektiv gelöst :boahichschmeißmichweg:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (2. März 2008)

Hi Conzi,
wat ess loss? - Krank oder Urlaub?
meld dich nochma!


----------



## Enrgy (2. März 2008)

Conzi macht den Zippi...


----------



## katerpoldi (5. März 2008)

nabend männers,
am samstag hätte ich zeitlich etwas luft. was haltet ihr von ner tour?
alex


----------



## supasini (5. März 2008)

könnte bei mir passen...
hab heute was gschraubt, am lv ist jetzt ne monsterbremse dran


----------



## katerpoldi (5. März 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> könnte bei mir passen...
> hab heute was gschraubt, am lv ist jetzt ne monsterbremse dran



ja, super, ziel können wir ja freitag abstimmen.

wo bleiben denn die fotos von den monsterscheiben??


----------



## supasini (6. März 2008)

Tadaaa...


----------



## supasini (6. März 2008)

mal wieder ein geniales Werbebanner auf unserer Teamseite:


----------



## Conzi (7. März 2008)

Grüezi!

Nach drei (oder mehr) Wochen Husten/Schnupfen/Magen (Wir sind frö' mit Diarö!), viel Arbeit und jede Menge anderem Zirkus habe ich es heute endlich nochmal auf Bike geschafft! Jetzt kann der WP-Endspurt kommen! Engry, zieh Dich warm an ;-)

Schöne Grüße
Conzi


----------



## katerpoldi (7. März 2008)

Conzi schrieb:


> Grüezi!
> 
> Nach drei (oder mehr) Wochen Husten/Schnupfen/Magen (Wir sind frö' mit Diarö!), viel Arbeit und jede Menge anderem Zirkus habe ich es heute endlich nochmal auf Bike geschafft! Jetzt kann der WP-Endspurt kommen! Engry, zieh Dich warm an ;-)
> 
> ...



WELCOME BACK IN THE WINTERPOKAL  
ich hab morgen zeit und wollte am späteren morgen ne tour machen, evtl. bei gutem wetter an der ahr - ahrwege muss ich so grob aus dem gedächtnis rekonstruieren, also falls du morgen nicht wieder auf dem speicher rumhängst, komm doch mit. ist aber wirklich wetterabhängig, im regen kann ich auch hier fahren.


----------



## Enrgy (7. März 2008)

Conzi schrieb:


> Engry, zieh Dich warm an ;-)



Wieso, mir ist nicht kalt... 

Vielleicht sollten wir für unseren zippi-zwo auch eine "es-lebt-Tour" machen... 

Naja, egal, Hauptsache back on trails und WP! 

Und daß mir bis Monatsende KEINER mehr krank wird!!

@supabremsensini

sieht "a bissi" gewöhnungsbedürftig aus, dieser Turmbau zu Babel, äääh Liteville....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (7. März 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> @supabremsensini
> 
> sieht "a bissi" gewöhnungsbedürftig aus, dieser Turmbau zu Babel, äääh Liteville....



naja, andere gewöhnen sich sogar an halbe gabeln...


----------



## katerpoldi (7. März 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Wieso, mir ist nicht kalt...
> 
> Vielleicht sollten wir für unseren zippi-zwo auch eine "es-lebt-Tour" machen...
> 
> ...



wer ist eigentlich dieser zippi - scheint ja ne legende zu sein


----------



## on any sunday (7. März 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Und daß mir bis Monatsende KEINER mehr krank wird!!



Wenn hier einer was befiehlt, dann bin ich das.

gez.

Joltawan Barodscheff


----------



## supasini (7. März 2008)

und wenn hier irgendjemand nicht drauf hört, dann sind wir das.
es lebe die Rewolution!

gez.

Dschindepscha Gangeresi


----------



## katerpoldi (8. März 2008)

meine herren, 
meine kleine ahrtour war sehr schön, auch wenn mein gedächtnis in bezug auf die trails doch etwas löcherig war. sei es drum, der steinerberg war sauanstrengend wie das letzte mal, dafür war die abfahrt vom hornberg (?) mit so ner treppe zu beginn klasse (s. ahrtrails rocken bei supasini), die sehr schön mit so nem fully zu fahren ist   
hier noch zwei impressionen der tour:


----------



## katerpoldi (8. März 2008)

hier noch ein versuch:


----------



## Enrgy (8. März 2008)

Feine Bildchen! 
Der erste Grat in der Ferne direkt über dem Flaschenhalter müsste der Schrock sein, oder?


----------



## Handlampe (9. März 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Feine Bildchen!
> Der erste Grat in der Ferne direkt über dem Flaschenhalter müsste der Schrock sein, oder?



Nee, der Grat ist unfahrbar, allerdings schön zum klettern.


----------



## supasini (9. März 2008)

heute 15 Uhr, Start bei mir: kleine Runde (ca. 3h) um littlesini wieder ans MTBlen zu bekommen! wer ist dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockforce (9. März 2008)

Bin dabei ! 

Dann bis um 15 Uhr.


----------



## rockforce (9. März 2008)

Fahre doch nicht mit.


----------



## Enrgy (9. März 2008)

Wow, in den letzten 3 Tagen haben wir 135 Punkte eingefahren/gelaufen/was-auch-immer... 
Auf die erste Seite des Rankings fehlen aber trozdem locker 200 Points  

Das wird noch ein lustiger K(r)ampf mit den Nachbarteams vom KFL und OpBb...


----------



## supasini (10. März 2008)

rockforce schrieb:


> Fahre doch nicht mit.



du Nase!
und wir warten bis viertel nach auf dich...

zu meinem Bremsenupdate: auch nicht richtig eingebremst scheint es, als würde es sich vor allem vorne lohnen: zwar klingelt die große Scheibe etwas, aber Stoppies mit einem Finger sind mit kleiner Handkraft möglich


----------



## supasini (10. März 2008)

an die Senioren:
wie wär's zum Abschluss des WP nochmal gemeinsam 100 P einfahren?
Uwe bietet am 31.3. die 3-Täler-Tour an, Micha und ich waren 2005 dabei, Volker hat's aus der Ferne verfolgt, kann aber heute ja lange sitzen, Alex und Conzi fuhren zu der Zeit noch gar nicht MTB  - es lohnt sich, ist ne Supatour!
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=337


----------



## katerpoldi (10. März 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> an die Senioren:
> wie wär's zum Abschluss des WP nochmal gemeinsam 100 P einfahren?
> Uwe bietet am 31.3. die 3-Täler-Tour an, Micha und ich waren 2005 dabei, Volker hat's aus der Ferne verfolgt, kann aber heute ja lange sitzen, Alex und Conzi fuhren zu der Zeit noch gar nicht MTB  - es lohnt sich, ist ne Supatour!
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=337



du meinst wahrscheinlich am 30.3.: abschlusstour gerne, aber nicht so ein hammerteil - das ist dann doch eher für die elite des mtb-sports gedacht. vielleicht können wir ja am tag zuvor - also am 29.3. - eine nette tour im rahmen von so 3-4 h stunden machen (start: 13 uhr)?? das wäre auch für uns frischlinge ohne tagelange folgen machbar (hoffe ich)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (10. März 2008)

katerpoldi schrieb:


> du meinst wahrscheinlich am 30.3.: abschlusstour gerne, aber nicht so ein hammerteil - das ist dann doch eher für die elite des mtb-sports gedacht. vielleicht können wir ja am tag zuvor - also am 29.3. - eine nette tour im rahmen von so 3-4 h stunden machen (start: 13 uhr)?? das wäre auch für uns frischlinge ohne tagelange folgen machbar (hoffe ich)




Word!


----------



## supasini (10. März 2008)

am 29.3. bin ich noch Skifahren resp. auf der Rückfahrt.
Neuer Vorschlag: PN an die Teammitglieder!


----------



## supasini (15. März 2008)

Hi Seniors,
wieder aus der Versenkung der fiebrigen Erkältung aufgetaucht geht's heute mit den Leuten vom RSV in die Dutch Mountains. 
Die per PN angefragte Tour nächste Woche ist auf *Mittwoch, 13.30 Uhr*, Start an einem Bahnhof verlegt (ein TN hat kein Auto).
Wir werden die Streckenlänge zwar weiterhin hoch halten, es wird aber auch diverse Ausstiegsmöglichkeiten geben. Würde mich über zahlreiche TN aus dem Team freuen.
wer hat morgen Zeit? mein Bruda hat familienfrei und wir wollten was zusammen fahren.


----------



## Conzi (15. März 2008)

Hallo supasini,



supasini schrieb:


> Die per PN angefragte Tour nächste Woche ist auf *Mittwoch, 13.30 Uhr*,... Würde mich über zahlreiche TN aus dem Team freuen.


Kann leider nicht - muss arbeiten  



supasini schrieb:


> ...wer hat morgen Zeit? mein Bruda hat familienfrei und wir wollten was zusammen fahren.


Vorbehaltlich der angekündigten Wetterlage, der Startzeit und aller anderer möglichen Ausreden wäre ich dabei. Wie ist der ungefähre Plan?

Gruß
Conzi


----------



## katerpoldi (15. März 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> Hi Seniors,
> wieder aus der Versenkung der fiebrigen Erkältung aufgetaucht geht's heute mit den Leuten vom RSV in die Dutch Mountains.
> Die per PN angefragte Tour nächste Woche ist auf *Mittwoch, 13.30 Uhr*, Start an einem Bahnhof verlegt (ein TN hat kein Auto).
> Wir werden die Streckenlänge zwar weiterhin hoch halten, es wird aber auch diverse Ausstiegsmöglichkeiten geben. Würde mich über zahlreiche TN aus dem Team freuen.
> wer hat morgen Zeit? mein Bruda hat familienfrei und wir wollten was zusammen fahren.



mittwoch geht klar
morgen weiß ich noch nicht genau. wenn dann am liebsten zwischen 12 und 15 uhr.


----------



## supasini (15. März 2008)

morgen Start um 12.15.
Treffpunkt beim Kater 
Mitfahrer bisher: Chris, Martin


----------



## supasini (15. März 2008)

heute 68 P! super, der WP hat uns zurück....
jetzt kommt der Endspurt. schaffen wir die 3000 P? das wären für jeden ca. 80 P.


----------



## Enrgy (15. März 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> ... das wären für jeden ca. 80 P.


...ja ne, is klaa...


----------



## Tazz (15. März 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...ja ne, is klaa...



Man(n) kann sich aber auch anstellen.


----------



## supasini (15. März 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> heute 68 P! super, der WP hat uns zurück....
> jetzt kommt der Endspurt. schaffen wir die 3000 P? das wären für jeden ca. 80 P.





Enrgy schrieb:


> ...ja ne, is klaa...



1. hab die Punkte des Tages noch nach oben korrigiert 
2. enrgy: du hast in den letzten 14 Tagen auch 69 P gemacht. da geht noch was! 

@kater&conzi: was ist mit morgen? wetterbericht ist ja mitlerweile supabescheiden, bei starkregen bleib ich auch in der hütte, aber sonst könnt man doch was fahren, oder?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conzi (16. März 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> @kater&conzi: was ist mit morgen? wetterbericht ist ja mitlerweile supabescheiden, bei starkregen bleib ich auch in der hütte, aber sonst könnt man doch was fahren, oder?!



Hmmm, es nun hat es leider angefangen zu schütten. Ich denke, ich bleibe heute auf der Couch. Der Regenradar des MIUB sieht auch nicht nach herannahendem Schönwetter aus... 

Allen unverdrossenen Regenbikern wünsche ich dennoch viel Spass


----------



## Enrgy (16. März 2008)

Conzi schrieb:


> Der Regenradar des MIUB sieht auch nicht nach herannahendem Schönwetter aus...



Ähmm, man achte auf das Datum des Bonner Radars - das Ding ist seit 4 Tagen offline! Hier und 
hier werden Sie geholfen.... 

...sieht allerdings auch nicht besser aus. Hier bei uns hats seit dieser Nacht über 20L/qm geregnet, auf der Wiese hinterm Haus bilden sich schon Pfützen...:kotz:


----------



## Conzi (16. März 2008)

Argh! Aber zum Glück regnet's hier wirklich. Eine "Offline-Überprüfung" durch's Fenster bestätigt das...


----------



## supasini (16. März 2008)

war das schön!
mit Chris und Alex durch den Schlamm geschaufelt, der ist so weich und flüssig, dass er sich hinterher auch gut wieder abspülen lässt.
Ich hatte die optimale Ausrüstung (bis auf die reifen), so macht das richtig Spass:
dichte Schuhe mit Gamaschen,
Hose mit Gummierung vorne und am Po
Regenjacke
Windstopper-Handschuhe, Buff
Schutzbleche v+h.

Bei meinen Mitfahrern war leider das eine oder andere Ausrüstungsteil suboptimal, so dass denen etwas nass/kalt wurde.
Dafür hat Chris mit dem Little Albert mal wieder gepunktet, das könnte mein nächster Schlammradreifen werden


----------



## katerpoldi (16. März 2008)

Conzi schrieb:


> Argh! Aber zum Glück regnet's hier wirklich. Eine "Offline-Überprüfung" durch's Fenster bestätigt das...



regen hin oder her, beim laufen gibt es dazu ne regel: es gibt kein schlechtes wetter, sondern nur die falsche ausstattung/ausrüstung.
naja gut, es war wirklich nass, aber im wald merkt man davon nicht soviel 
war echt ne nette tour, conzi, auch wenn laut guide die ausrüstung "suboptimal" war und die füsse in der tat kalt wurden.


----------



## supasini (16. März 2008)

Platz 53! Erste Seite, wir kommen!


----------



## on any sunday (16. März 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...sieht allerdings auch nicht besser aus. Hier bei uns hats seit dieser Nacht über 20L/qm geregnet, auf der Wiese hinterm Haus bilden sich schon Pfützen...:kotz:



Pfützen? Was sind Pfützen? Pfützless Suche noch Sponsoren.


----------



## supasini (16. März 2008)

bin dabei - wenn wir sponsoren finden 
wobei: bei 2:57 sieht man ne ziemlich große pfütze...


----------



## supasini (20. März 2008)

boah, was waren das heute für pfützen...
von unten, oben, seite,... so nass, dreckisch und kalt bin ich auf dem mtb noch selten geworden! mit bacchus22 und eifel-litti mit drei litevilles durch die ahrberge getobt, aber eisregen machts die sache nicht gemütlicher, vor allem ,wenn im auto die heizung irreparabel defekt ist (heizt nur noch die scheibe, aber nicht mehr die füße).
aber was die 80P angeht: ich bin auf kurs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katerpoldi (29. März 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> boah, was waren das heute für pfützen...
> von unten, oben, seite,... so nass, dreckisch und kalt bin ich auf dem mtb noch selten geworden! mit bacchus22 und eifel-litti mit drei litevilles durch die ahrberge getobt, aber eisregen machts die sache nicht gemütlicher, vor allem ,wenn im auto die heizung irreparabel defekt ist (heizt nur noch die scheibe, aber nicht mehr die füße).
> aber was die 80P angeht: ich bin auf kurs



so jungens, das war doch ein schöner wp, auch wenn wir nicht mehr die 80 p. pro person in der letzten woche geschafft haben - selbst der motivator on ice nicht 
halten wir uns denn in den 50-er-rängen?? von mir gibt es morgen nochmal so 5 laufpunkte.


----------



## supasini (30. März 2008)

katerpoldi schrieb:


> so jungens, das war doch ein schöner wp, auch wenn wir nicht mehr die 80 p. pro person in der letzten woche geschafft haben - selbst der motivator on ice nicht
> halten wir uns denn in den 50-er-rängen?? von mir gibt es morgen nochmal so 5 laufpunkte.



 du nase! der WP is ja noch nicht fertich gewesen und der Sonntag fest eingeplant!
nu sind's bei mir 81 P zwischen 16.3. und heute 

und dank der Punkte des Teamcheffe sind wir vermutlich nicht mehr aus den 50er Rängen zu kicken 
ich werde heute abend beim Tatort noch ne Krafteinheit einlegen, damit ich die 700 vollmache  
Was Zahlen für ne Macht haben...


----------



## katerpoldi (30. März 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> du nase! der WP is ja noch nicht fertich gewesen und der Sonntag fest eingeplant!
> nu sind's bei mir 81 P zwischen 16.3. und heute
> 
> und dank der Punkte des Teamcheffe sind wir vermutlich nicht mehr aus den 50er Rängen zu kicken
> ...


----------



## Enrgy (30. März 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> ich werde heute abend beim Tatort noch ne Krafteinheit einlegen, damit ich die 700 vollmache
> Was Zahlen für ne Macht haben...



Dito...nachdem ich gesehen habe, daß 2 läppische Punkte bei mir glatte 10 Plätze ausmachen, hab ich mich auch nochmal kurz auf den Crosstrainer geschwungen...

Ab nun ist die Saison vorbei und man kann es wieder ruhig angehen lassen...


----------



## on any sunday (30. März 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> ich werde heute abend beim Tatort noch ne Krafteinheit einlegen, damit ich die 700 vollmache
> Was Zahlen für ne Macht haben...



Puh, gut das 4 Stunden Krafteinheit keine 24 Punkte ergeben. Nochmal Glück gehabt.


----------



## supasini (30. März 2008)

he, wann hast du das letzte Mal Tatort geguckt? die dauern doch nur 90 min!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conzi (30. März 2008)

_<Zweideutigkeitsmodus ein>_
Tschuldigung, aber als ich *"Oberkörpertraining mit der Kurzhantel"* gelesen habe, musste ich kurz schallend lachen!​_</Zweideutigkeitsmodus aus>_


----------



## on any sunday (30. März 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> he, wann hast du das letzte Mal Tatort geguckt? die dauern doch nur 90 min!!!



Vorm Krieg. Dachte auch eher an die verfügbare Zeit bis zum Ende dieses grausamen Spieles.


----------



## supasini (31. März 2008)

das heißt du hast alles eingetragen? ich hab ja noch einige Einheiten zur Überraschung aufbewahrt... 

edith:  das mit den 50ern war ja nu nix: aber wer hätte daran gedacht, dass ein Konkurrenzteam beim Cape-Epic startet? das gibt natürlich Punkte ohne Ende (unter irregulären Bedingungen )


----------



## supasini (31. März 2008)

Conzi schrieb:


> _<Zweideutigkeitsmodus ein>_
> Tschuldigung, aber als ich *"Oberkörpertraining mit der Kurzhantel"* gelesen habe, musste ich kurz schallend lachen!​_</Zweideutigkeitsmodus aus>_



Hi Conzi,
das musste ich mir erstma vom Kater heute erklären lassen...
aber dann hätte ich doch Langhantel geschrieben, oder?


----------



## Enrgy (31. März 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> aber dann hätte ich doch Langhantel geschrieben, oder?


...eher Handgelenkstraining... 

Wat bin ich froh, daß der WP vorbei ist!  Endlich kann man wieder über die Trails heizen und muß nicht für ein paar Punkte rumbummeln und sich den Schnitt in der Statisitk versauen. War heut abend auf einer Standard-Runde auf 35km gute 15min schneller als im WP... 
Und endlich hat dieses wiederlich-flache zum Rhein und zurück ein Ende - bis zum nächsten Winter. Diese Tour ist nur im dunkeln zu ertragen, dann sieht man den ganzen Bayer-Dreck nicht. Aber es soll ja keinen WP im herkömmlichen Sinn mehr geben. Bin gespannt, was sich die Admins ausdenken. Mir reicht eigentlich auch die Regionalwertung, die anderen Pappnasen aus Pusemuckel jucken mich eh nicht.

So die Herren - es scheint ja gegen die KFler und OBBs gereicht zu haben, falls nicht noch jemand 45P nachträgt.

@sini  daß du noch auf das Gesamtranking schaust?! Top50 wäre eh nicht drin gewesen. Wir haben auch so ganz gut abgeschnitten.


----------



## supasini (31. März 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> So die Herren - es scheint ja gegen die KFler und OBBs gereicht zu haben, falls nicht noch jemand 45P nachträgt.
> 
> @sini  daß du noch auf das Gesamtranking schaust?! Top50 wäre eh nicht drin gewesen. Wir haben auch so ganz gut abgeschnitten.



das war nicht meine Idee: 



katerpoldi schrieb:


> halten wir uns denn in den 50-er-rängen??



...ich wollte auf die erste Seite. (und suche immer noch nach ner Möglichkeit, einfach die ersten 100 Plätze auf einer Seite abzubilden )

jau, Männers, ich bin auch sehr zufrieden! fast 40 Plätze verbessert gegenüber dem letzten Jahr, wenn wir das nächstes Jahr wieder schaffen sind wir auf...


----------



## katerpoldi (1. April 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...eher Handgelenkstraining...
> 
> Aber es soll ja keinen WP im herkömmlichen Sinn mehr geben. Bin gespannt, was sich die Admins ausdenken. Mir reicht eigentlich auch die Regionalwertung, die anderen Pappnasen aus Pusemuckel jucken mich eh nicht.
> 
> So die Herren - es scheint ja gegen die KFler und OBBs gereicht zu haben, falls nicht noch jemand 45P nachträgt.



da weiß ich ja noch gar nix von, weißt du näheres oder hast nen link dazu. bleibt die teamwertung denn bestehen??
ich würde ja nach wie vor für eine gleichberechtigung von biken und laufen stimmen 
alex


----------



## Conzi (1. April 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> das war nicht meine Idee:
> ...und suche immer noch nach ner Möglichkeit, einfach die ersten 100 Plätze auf einer Seite abzubilden ) ...



Frag doch Rikman mal, ob er Dir nicht das Script anpassen kann. Sollte so schwierig nicht sein - beim Einzelranking geht's ja auch ...

Conzi


----------



## supasini (1. April 2008)

das hat nen historischen sinn: im ersten WP hat ne Frau aus dem Sauerland gewonnen, die den ganzen Winter kein Mal auf dem Rad gesessen hat... (wenn ich mich recht erinnere)


----------



## Enrgy (1. April 2008)

katerpoldi schrieb:


> da weiß ich ja noch gar nix von, weißt du näheres oder hast nen link dazu. bleibt die teamwertung denn bestehen??
> ich würde ja nach wie vor für eine gleichberechtigung von biken und laufen stimmen
> alex



Das wurde irgendwann, als diese Pfuscher-Teams rausgeskickt wurden, mal nebenbei erwähnt. Wie man allerdings ohne Punkte eine Tabelle erstellen will, ist mir schleierhaft.
Die Ombas sind ja auch schon ausgeschert, dort gibt es scheinbar nur noch "MTB draußen" als Wertung (hat mir TT-Uwe mal erzählt). Würde ich auch bevorzugen. Wer RR fährt, kann seine Punkte ja dort eintragen, und Läufer Foren mit Ranglisten gibts sicher auch genug.

Aber bis dahin sind ja noch 7 Monate...  Jetzt kommt erstmal die Sommerpause...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katerpoldi (2. April 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Aber bis dahin sind ja noch 7 Monate...  Jetzt kommt erstmal die Sommerpause...



passt nur auf, dass ihr in der sommerpause nicht eure wettkampfform verliert, die ulle-typischen gewichtsprobleme in der bike-freien sonnigen jahreszeit bekommt oder gar vor lauter demenz vergesst, euch zum nächsten wp zu melden.


----------



## katerpoldi (4. April 2008)

ach, was ist das rad-leben sinnlos ohne wp. jetzt bin ich mal wieder ne schöne runde gefahren und was ist: ich bekomme keine punkte


----------



## Enrgy (4. April 2008)

Du fährst jetzt noch Rad? Ich fang erst wieder Anfang Oktober an, um beim Start des WP in Form zu sein...


----------



## Enrgy (10. Juli 2008)

Im tristen Sommerloch zwischen den WPs findet sich HIER ein wahres Kleinod: Unsere neuen Teambikes sind endlich fertig!


----------



## bibi1952 (10. Juli 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Im tristen Sommerloch zwischen den WPs findet sich HIER ein wahres Kleinod: Unsere neuen Teambikes sind endlich fertig!



Damit müßte ich dem Team angehören





VG Werner


----------



## supasini (10. Juli 2008)

bei dem Pressetext fallen mir doch gleich eine ganze Reihe potentieller Kunden fÃ¼r das Rad ein...:

_GenieÃen Sie ein StÃ¼ck mehr LebensqualitÃ¤tâ¦_

wollen wir das nicht alle?

_Dieses attraktive Senioren-Dreirad wurde speziell auf Ihre BedÃ¼rfnisse zugeschnitten. _

ob damit nur das Seniorenteam gemeint ist?

_Senioren-DreirÃ¤der bieten Ihnen ein Plus an Sicherheit_

Giom?






_und die optimale MÃ¶glichkeit wesentlich mehr Sachen zu transportieren. Egal, ob Sie Blumen fÃ¼r den Garten kaufen wollen, diverse Utensilien fÃ¼r einen Ausflug einpacken mÃ¶chten oder GetrÃ¤nke kaufen wollen, all dies ist mit diesem Senioren-Dreirad kein Problem._

da fÃ¤llt mir der Redking ein, der kann dann alle seine Freunde einpacken... ne Quatsch, der hat ja gar keine Freunde, aber auÃer ZentrierstÃ¤nder und Ersatzmantel kann dann endlich ne Ersatzgabel mit auf Tour!


_Falls Sie sich manchmal unsicher fÃ¼hlen und sich das ausbalancieren auf einem normalen Fahrrad nicht mehr zutrauen, mÃ¼ssen Sie nicht auf einen gehobenen FahrspaÃ verzichten. _

_Durch die einfach einstellbare Shimano-6-Gang-Schaltung kÃ¶nnen Sie sich sportlich betÃ¤tigen oder im Basisgang einfach nur Fahrrad fahren._ 

v3lo: der hatte auf unserer Ahrtour im Januar ziemliche Probleme, weil er seine Schaltung verbogen hatte...
_
Durch die Profilreifen haben Sie auch bei Regen oder bei schlechten BodenverhÃ¤ltnissen immer eine optimale FahrqualitÃ¤t. _

dito: 3x Fat Albert und er fuhr Racing Ralph - das war hart!

_Der Gel-Sattel garantiert einen hohen Fahrkomfort _

Enrgy!!!

_und die Dynamo unabhÃ¤ngige Beleuchtung lÃ¤sst Sie nie im Dunkeln stehen._

diverse Herren, die schon mal beim NR im Dunkeln standen 

_Besonderes *stabiler Stahlrahmen*, korrosionssicher bearbeitet
Metallic-Lackierung
Hochwertige Alufelgen
Hochwertige* 24 Zoll *Profilreifen fÃ¼r mehr Sicherheit_

Giom!






_[...] Maximale Belastbarkeit: ca. 110 kg_

darauf jetzt Namen zu nennen verbietet mir die HÃ¶flichkeit...


----------



## on any sunday (10. Juli 2008)

Aus sehr alter Erfahrung mit trikeähnlichen Fahrzeugen






kann ich nur sagen: FINGER WEG. Eine der leichtesten Möglichkeiten, sich ohne grosse Anstrengung auf die alten Knochen zu legen.


----------



## v3lo (18. Juli 2008)

nett zusammengeschrieben Martin xD


----------



## supasini (30. September 2008)

sooo, ich hab heute mal gefühlt den Winterpokal eröfnet: mit dem Rennrad in Wind und Nieselregen bei 10°C 12 P eingefahren: musste nach Gemünd.
Das blödeste dabei ist, dass es am Donnerstag gleich weiter geht: BrockenRocken winkt mit einer genialen Wettervorhersage:
1°C, gefrierender Sprühregen und Schneeschauern, 7-9 Windstärken, Böen bis 130 km/h!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (30. September 2008)

Viel Spaß bei Schnee und Eis...

...überhaupt bleibt abzuwarten, ob es nochmal einen WP in der Ausgabe wie bisher geben wird. Es wurde ja mal sowas angekündigt, die ganze Sache einzustampfen und in anderer Form wieder auferstehen zu lassen.

Eigentlich brauchen wir doch bloß die Maske zur Eingabe, der interessante Rest läuft doch eh auf der WP-Regionalseite ab.


----------



## grüner Frosch (2. Oktober 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> sooo, ich hab heute mal gefühlt den Winterpokal eröfnet: mit dem Rennrad in Wind und Nieselregen bei 10°C 12 P eingefahren: musste nach Gemünd.
> Das blödeste dabei ist, dass es am Donnerstag gleich weiter geht: BrockenRocken winkt mit einer genialen Wettervorhersage:
> 1°C, gefrierender Sprühregen und Schneeschauern, 7-9 Windstärken, Böen bis 130 km/h!



Tja - ich bin ja auch nicht dabei

Trotzdem, wünsche Dir viel Spaß beim Brocken Frieren


----------



## mikkael (3. Oktober 2008)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Damit müßte ich dem Team angehören


@enrgy
Diese Cannondales, die werden immer lustiger.


----------



## Enrgy (8. Oktober 2008)

Wie siehts eigentlich mit der Meldung des Teams für den WP aus?


----------



## supasini (8. Oktober 2008)

Hi enrgy,
leider sind wir dieses Jahr nicht im Seniorenteam, sondern werden RuEU ein Team machen: ccFreerider - OG Ööskerche


----------



## Enrgy (8. Oktober 2008)

Jou, habsch schon gesehen. Mal schauen, ob es überhaupt noch ein Senioren-Team gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (8. Oktober 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Jou, habsch schon gesehen. Mal schauen, ob es überhaupt noch ein Senioren-Team gibt.



Viele *richtige* Senioren tummeln sich im KFL-Team WF ... aber wir sind ja schon dicht 

... naja _jungspunte_ wie Ingo und Peter sind natürlich auch dabei und sind dazu auch noch schnell


----------



## on any sunday (9. Oktober 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Jou, habsch schon gesehen. Mal schauen, ob es überhaupt noch ein Senioren-Team gibt.



Von mir nicht, bin zu alt für diesen Kindergarten.


----------



## Ommer (13. Oktober 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Jou, habsch schon gesehen. Mal schauen, ob es überhaupt noch ein Senioren-Team gibt.




Wenn das Senioren-Team in den Ewigen Ruhestand geht, gibt es für die Hinterbliebenen Mitglieder noch eine oder zwei Möglichkeiten, am WP teilzunehmen: 

Team Trödelkönig

bewegt sich mit mäßiger Geschwindigkeit im östlichen Rheinland.

Die Zeit läuft.....


----------

